# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  TeaParty07.com - Dec 16th Money Bomb - Ron Paul Tea Party

## nathanielyao

Status of TeaParty07.com:

www.TeaParty07.com is live!

-----
Youtube Videos for TeaParty07

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=34830

-----
Graphics for TeaParty07

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=34871

-----
T-shirts for TeaParty07

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=34010

-----
Here is the wiki about this historic day:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Tea_Party

-----
History of TeaParty07.com

Coming Soon...

Just go ahead and read through this thread and the subform to get an idea...

----------


## NinjaPirate

I was going to ask SwordofShannara to set this up since he did a fantastic job with the other site.

----------


## nathanielyao

..

----------


## d_goddard

On a related note:
http://nhteaparty.org

Secret cabal of conspirators.

----------


## asdf

On an unrelated note 

http://teapartay.com/

----------


## NinjaPirate

> On a related note:
> http://nhteaparty.org
> 
> Secret cabal of conspirators.

----------


## nathanielyao

Bump, trying to keep tea party threads together

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Sword did Nov 5 and TechnoRob did Nov 11

Im sure one of them can hook it up

----------


## nathanielyao

TeaParty07.com is online now with a temporary page.  Just waiting for someone who can develop it further.  I have no skills whatsoever as you can see from the temp page.

----------


## tfelice

Let me see if I can photoshop something together.  If anyone can find a large image that is in public domain that would be helpful

----------


## tfelice

I should have looked at wiki first.  This looks to be public domain at first glance, can anyone confirm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Boston_tea_party.jpg

----------


## Madison

Now THIS is a good idea.

December 16 is a MUCH better date for a money bomb than November the 5th.

But what the hell, I'll still donate on both days.

----------


## mdh

Let me know if you need free secure hosting.  Toss me a private message or an email.

----------


## NinjaPirate

> On a related note:
> http://nhteaparty.org
> 
> Secret cabal of conspirators.





> I should have looked at wiki first.  This looks to be public domain at first glance, can anyone confirm
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Boston_tea_party.jpg


From what I read, it can be used by anyone in the public.

from the link you referenced:

_This is a file from the Wikimedia Commons. The description on its description page there is shown below.  Commons is a freely licensed media file repository._

*Commons Welcome Page*
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Welcome

*Commons Licensing*
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Licensing

_...The Wikimedia Commons accepts only free content, that is, images and other media files that can be used by anyone, for any purpose [1]_

----------


## spivey378

http://it.hule.harryda.se/itda05/vik..._tea_party.jpg


decent pic......

----------


## constituent

You've Got Press


can i get a digg?

----------


## nathanielyao

I though this quote would be good...

"Excessive taxation will carry reason and reflection to every man's door, and particularly in the hour of election."

--Thomas Jefferson, letter to John Taylor, 1798

----------


## tfelice

I'll have something mocked up in about 10 mins.

----------


## tfelice

Mock up.  Needs some work, but if anyone likes it and wants to run with it I can send the files.

http://www.palmyratrading.com/ronpaul

BTW the form doesn't work.  It's just there for a place holder.

----------


## saku39

I'm cool with this. 

This is a great idea.

I'm putting money in on Nov 11th and will totally be down for putting more in on Dec 16th.

----------


## goldstandard

Cool idea. If you need a header design I will gladly volunteer...

----------


## tfelice

> Cool idea. If you need a header design I will gladly volunteer...


If you like what I mocked up, let me know and I can zip up the files for you.  I cannot host it as I cannot take the bandwidth hit it may cause.  I have client's sites on my server - too much to risk if they go down.

----------


## NinjaPirate

> You've Got Press
> 
> 
> can i get a digg?


Dugg!

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

If I can help I certainly will- but I'm swamped until the 5th!  After that I'm in.

----------


## constituent

> Dugg!


thank you.

----------


## ItsTime

Nice job!




> Mock up.  Needs some work, but if anyone likes it and wants to run with it I can send the files.
> 
> http://www.palmyratrading.com/ronpaul
> 
> BTW the form doesn't work.  It's just there for a place holder.

----------


## tfelice

> Nice job!


Thanks, but I am sure there is someone with better skills.  My web design skills peaked about 8 years ago, there's a lot of new things that I am not familiar with.

But if anyone wants to use that I can zip it up for them, and they can make the modifications to it as they see fit.  I was thinking that in place of the video I have on there (which BTW I think is the finest one out there), maybe we can use the same video, but modify it with a Boston Tea Party picture and using a voice over of the text as I have on the site now (or something similar).  Again this is something I do not know how to do myself, but I am sure there are others that can take it on.

----------


## nathanielyao

The files by tfelice are now on www.teaparty07.com for people to grab and download and modify.

----------


## tfelice

> If I can help I certainly will- but I'm swamped until the 5th!  After that I'm in.



Glad to hear that.  You did a good job getting the traffic into your site. I am sure you can do the same.  I can't commit to it because of time constraints.

I was thinking if you, or someone else, can modify that YouTube video I have up there to include the pitch about the Tea Party at the top of the page.  There's a good image of the tea party here.  I have seen this image scattered on various sites, so I am guessing its in the public domain.

----------


## tfelice

> The files by tfelice are now on www.teaparty07.com for people to grab and download and modify.



Did you upload the PSD file to your server?

----------


## tfelice

One last thing.  The font for the header is called Ringbearer.  

http://www.dafont.com/ringbearer.font?nb_ppp=50

----------


## ShawnC

I donnu if you guys have found someone to code this, but i can donation some of my free time as i have it to help,  I am a advanced web developer but don't like doing designs.   But if your intersted just let me know, some of my prior sites done can be found on my home page link in my sig.

----------


## nathanielyao

Bump for the people coming home on the West Coast

----------


## brumans

Looks awesome!

Keep on working on it and we can advertise the hell out of it after November 11th.  We'll have over a month to get tons of pledges.

----------


## slantedview

Looks good. I'm assuming the same database setup and code can be used for the actual pledges... is this setup yet?

----------


## McDermit

Through, not thru.

----------


## Paul4Prez

The more money bombs the better.

What about combining December 15th (Bill of Rights Day) with December 16th (Boston Tea Party) for a 48-hour money bomb?  Is that idea still on?

Other money bomb days:

October 25th, because October 24th was sorry.  How about making it a "Take that, RedState day?"

October 30th, for Jay Leno/end of month surge

November 5th, for November 5th

November 11th, for Veterans Day

----------


## work2win

Awesome!  Great symbol, and enough time past Nov's events to let people "recharge."

Even the initial site prototype rocks!

----------


## nathanielyao

> If I can help I certainly will- but I'm swamped until the 5th!  After that I'm in.


Thanks for your help SwordOfShannarah,

Thank also to TechnoGuyROb, tfelice, mdh, goldstandard, and ShawnC for offering their skills and resources.

Let's pick this thread up again after the Nov 5th money bomb so that we will have it ready immediately after the Nov. 11th money bomb.
We should have a good base of donors from both moneybombs to start out the Tea Party money bomb if we can combine both lists.

For now everybody push the November money bombs.

----------


## NinjaPirate

> Looks awesome!
> 
> Keep on working on it and we can advertise the hell out of it after November 11th.  We'll have over a month to get tons of pledges.


Actually, it'll be better to advertise it ASAP that way it can get to a much bigger crowd.  The sooner we advertise this, the better!

----------


## NinjaPirate

I wish I knew web design.  The furthest I've got is basic HTML from YEARS ago. 

Anyways, BUMP.

Edit:  Wtf, why did i quote myself?

----------


## NinjaPirate

yarr!

----------


## ItsTime

lookin good

----------


## NinjaPirate

Start advertising it!!

----------


## SewrRatt

Great idea.

The Ron Paul Tea Party: An historic event in which revolutionaries dumped thousands of tons of dollars into Ron Paul's bank account.

Naysayers will point out the tea at the Boston Tea Party was stolen, and that the media will say we are promoting grand larceny.

----------


## nathanielyao

Update!

Was able to contact Liv (aka Ron Paul Girl), and she will be adding a Boston Tea Party element to her thisnovember5th video so that it can also be used for teaparty07, Whoo hoo!

----------


## nathanielyao

Hey Guys,

This has been an awesome day.  November 11th is next!  While that is going on, we will be working on teaparty07, to let all the new supporters that we will be gaining from the success of November 5th in on another historic event!

Nathaniel

----------


## Chaos Unlimited

"DON'T STEAL - The government hates competition"

tack that onto tea party marketing.

----------


## nathanielyao

There are a bunch of different things that will be going on during teaparty07, here is another:




> Hey, I need your help about the Tea Party 07 website.
> 
> Some of the meetup groups are confused about the actual real campaigning planned for 12/16 and this money bomb. I think we need to get this clarified.
> 
> Could we make sure whenever we mention one we also mention the other?  I'd definitely be willing to do this.  Also would it be possible to put the following info on the Tea Party 07 website?:
> ------------
> The Ron Paul Creative Force Meetup Group (http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1131/) is organizing a national grassroots event on December 16 to commemorate the Boston Tea Party!
> 
> Ron Paul supporters will be out in force to hand out symbolic tea packets to holiday shoppers and share Dr. Paul's message of restoring the Constitution.  Click here to learn more: http://dailypaul.com/node/5333
> ...

----------


## bomybomy

- REQUEST -

Unlike Nov5th.com, which just tracked those who were pledged, I think it would be a more motivating force to have a running counter of total pledges!  

Let people enter their credentials, and then let them pick an amount in increments of $50, starting at $100.

Then, let the counter on the website count both pledgees and total dollar volume of pledges. 

I think if anyone truly expected $3.8M in 1 day, there would have been even more excitement than there was.  If we rigged the sight this way, I think the momentum and excitement would snowball for Dec. 16th

----------


## Austin

I really like TechnoRob's design, we should talk to him about designing this one. It looks pretty good right now, but it isn't worth 10 million just yet.

----------


## Richandler

So is the Tea Party Going to have *MONEY BREW!!!!*

----------


## rebelforacause

Great idea for a tea party. My daughters friends dad had the same idea and we were talking about San Francisco. If you guys are for real we will do it there.
BTW he had an idea to have a projector show the video of celebrities reading the declaration of Independence on the side of a building during peak traffic then have an AM radio station broadcast the words from the video at
www.supportthetruth.org

----------


## LBT

Boston Tea Party Bomb is a great idea.

I think 10 million in 1 day, to break all records is achievable if this is marketed well.

An idea is for meetup groups around the world to get together on this day to donate, watch coverage online, listen to RonPaulRadio.com coverage, watch V perhaps, and most of all PARTY.

I'll organize a party for our Australian Melbourne Meetup group for Dec 16 if this thing starts to go viral as I suspect it will.

----------


## stalcottsmith

http://www.bostonsonthebeach.com/index_bob.php

----------


## qwerty

We must spread this HARDER!

----------


## pazzo83

Best. Idea. Ever.  I do web development/design, I can offer my help to this endeavor as well.

----------


## qwerty

WE SHOULD START SPREADING THE IDEA NOW!

----------


## James R

Regarding the Tea Party, have you considered how much this event will drive a wedge between our friendship with Britain? 237 years later and you still want to rub salt in the wound?

----------


## wfd40

not to be that guy.. but teaparty07.com doesn't quite have the same "magnitude" as thisnovember5th.com

Thoughts??

----------


## american.swan

I agree with this effort.  Let's get it done...lets get this on a strong enough server and start the effort...

----------


## James R

> not to be that guy.. but teaparty07.com doesn't quite have the same "magnitude" as thisnovember5th.com
> 
> Thoughts??


I agree that a tea party sounds horribly boring. But, what else would it be called? I know, the T party. If you spell anything differently it becomes cooler and more exciting.

EDIT: Okay, how about the Mr. T Party? If Mr. T is still alive we can invite him for a speech.

----------


## adpierce

> Regarding the Tea Party, have you considered how much this event will drive a wedge between our friendship with Britain? 237 years later and you still want to rub salt in the wound?


Has anyone considered the irony of this event? The fact is that by electing Ron Paul we as a nation will be reigning in our interventionist and imperialist policies towards the rest of the world. Consider this, that the United States was the first nation in the world to throw off the interventionism and imperialism of Great Britain. We're not throwing salt in the wound of Britain, we're acknowledging that we have become like she used to be, and thankfully is not anymore (at least no where near the degree as it was). The election of Ron Paul to the presidency will as pivotal a moment as this nation has ever had. An earthquake will shake this nation to it's foundations, much like the Boston Tea Party did. With one notable difference, we're reforming our system from the inside. We don't need to resort to violent destructive measures to accomplish this. The ideas are more powerful than guns or even the overturning of barrels into a harbor. We will rise up in December and do something our forefathers would be proud of us for. We will have shaken from government the hold of an imperialist, and interventionist nation bent on squeezing resources from people whom those resources rightfully belong. Hold your head up high Paulites, and hold true to the founding principles which wrought your nation into being.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

what do you think of this approach?

*Domain Name:*

AmericanFiatParty.com OR
TheAmericanFiatParty.com OR keep
TeaParty07.com


*Intro:*

On December 16th, 1773 American colonists dumped tea into the Boston Harbor to protest an illegal and oppressive tax. This December 16th American citizens will dump fiat currency into the Ron Paul campaign to protest the illegal and oppressive inflation tax and the unconstitutional "Federal Reserve System".

Please join us for the single largest... etc.

----------


## jmhelms

I started Facebook's Tea Party 07 and secured teaparty07@gmail.com I would like to contact teaparty07.com and integrate the sites for maximum communication. Who should I talk to?

----------


## James R

> I started Facebook's Tea Party 07 and secured teaparty07@gmail.com I would like to contact teaparty07.com and integrate the sites for maximum communication. Who should I talk to?


You should also secure Tparty07@gmail.com & T Party 07 on Facebook. Tea is a very uncool thing in America. But T is cool... I've researched this. Mr. T is still alive and he should be invited to our T party! T... because Tea is not cool.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I agree that a tea party sounds horribly boring. But, what else would it be called? I know, the T party. If you spell anything differently it becomes cooler and more exciting.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, how about the Mr. T Party? If Mr. T is still alive we can invite him for a speech.


Mr. T: "I pity the fool who doesnt vote for Dr. Paul!"

----------


## ckls

We have to come up with something creative on this day!

_The Boston Tea Party was an act of protest by the American colonists against Great Britain in which they destroyed many crates of tea bricks on ships in Boston Harbor. The incident, which took place on Thursday, December 16, 1773, has been seen as helping to spark the American Revolution._ 

It has to be more then a Internet fund raiser ... right before Iowa caucus's and NH primaries? Let's THINK about what we could do on this date.

----------


## Madison

TeaParty07.com

Intro is perfect as it is, please don't change it.

----------


## literatim

How about something like dumpthetea.com ?

----------


## rs3515

> It has to be more then a Internet fund raiser ... right before Iowa caucus's and NH primaries? Let's THINK about what we could do on this date.


We already have something going on.  It is the national Boston Tea Party Commemoration Event.  Mentioned on www.TeaParty07.com and you can read all the details here:  http://www.dailypaul.com/node/5333

----------


## wfd40

i dunno guys... thisnovember5th.com reads amazingly well in articles and what not.

teapart07.com - not so much.

Now, I'm not saying its awful or anything.. just saying that with the date and theme/reason set, why not try going for another "out of the park" type .com name??

----------


## Paulite5112007

234years.com
234yearsago.com
234yearslater.com

I honestly think a little mystery to the meaning of the website name will garner more clicks.    

Almost like the first line of a story to tell - immediately engages the reader with content that will inspire the very meaning of Dr. Pauls message - change and resistance to the status quo.

Thoughts?

----------


## Richandler

Random idea. How about leaving handouts and such in the tea isle of grocery stores and such. It's sort of a viral campaign idea. It could simply say teaparty07.com.

----------


## literatim

> i dunno guys... thisnovember5th.com reads amazingly well in articles and what not.
> 
> teapart07.com - not so much.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying its awful or anything.. just saying that with the date and theme/reason set, why not try going for another "out of the park" type .com name??


Well I suggest something more action oriented or mysterious. thisnovember5th.com was mysterious. It was also good because it had the date in its name.

To go with action I suggested something similar to dumpthetea.com (which seems to be registered already).

Make the name and slogan related to the Boston Tea Party, but without 'Boston Tea Party' or 'Tea Party' in the name itself. Another thing we can draw on are the Sons of Liberty whom were responsible.

----------


## Paulite5112007

I think teabags with a simple "234yearsago.com" on both sides would be better at creating buzz and, like I said earlier - adds a little mystery that will draw the curious.   Even make 234yearsago.com jump to 234yearsago.teaparty07.com would be good - but I really believe, as do others, a better hook than TeaParty07.com is possible.

----------


## wfd40

> How about something like dumpthetea.com ?



He shoots, he scoreessss!

edit: nevermind, its taken.

getting warmer though 

www.thisdecember16th.com 

lol??

----------


## literatim

Just gotta remember, mysterious and action is an excellent draw for anything that is purely virally spread around. A boring name like teaparty07.com sounds bland and won't catch on. You also need a slogan which could be something like "Dump the Tea December 16th."


colortheseatea.com

----------


## wfd40

i'm picking up what you're putting down literatim 

teaparty07.com , while cool/awesome because it help to get the movement going, should not be our final choice.

----------


## literatim

*Aspects of the Boston Tea Party*
-Known for being a major spark that started the American Revolution
-Sons of Liberty thinly disguised themselves as Mohawk Indians.
-Tea washed up on Boston shores for weeks following.

----------


## Ozwest

A suggestion (probably sucks)... When the committee headed towards the wharf, they murmered "Let every man do his duty, and be true to his country"... What if you used the phrase "Let every man do his duty". My 2 cents.

----------


## Paulite5112007

To illustrate what I was talking about - I whipped this up a few minutes ago - still very crude, but gets the idea across that I was talking about...

234 years ago...

In 1773 in the harbor at the City of Boston
45 tons of tea were dumped overboard in protest.

On that 16th day of the
12th month the band of patriots on those
3 ships sparked a revolution that led to
1 great country.

On the 16th day of this
12th month a new band of patriots hope to raise
8 million dollars for the Ron Paul Campaign and spark a new
R3volution where the individual is once again treated as
1 who can make a difference.

"Let every man do his duty, and be true to his country"

Donate at www.RonPaul2008.com

EDIT: I'm a fan of a more mysterious website name like I siggested - 234yearsago.com which could simply jump to 234yearsago.teaparty07.com

----------


## reaver

We need a hook. 

Here's the angle I'm looking at- Law of the Sea Treaty 2007 = Townshend Act 1767

The Boston Tea Party is when the colonies woke up and started to demand sovereignty. Today we are faced with the same battle for sovereignty; The Law of the Sea Treaty, if passed, would have Americans paying taxes for using _the ocean._ 

Anyone know the treaty well?

With a little group effort we could come up with a viral hook.

----------


## akalucas

how about naming it Sons of Libertea. 

 a play on the words on the name of the organization that brought about the tea party "Sons of Liberty".  Some of the people that were in this organization were Paul Revere, Patrick Henry, John Hancock, John Adams, and his cousin, Samuel Adams.

just to visualize it.   www.SonsofLiberTea.com

----------


## Paulite5112007

Anyone else have ideas for a hook into www.teaparty07.com?   I really think we can do better for a hook to get people on the website.   I think a concerted effort to draw peoples curiosity would be hand stamped or printed teabags with the web hook on it.   Im sure we could develop a food-safe ink to stamp on tea bags and just leave them around in coffee houses, at work, places of business where people tend to stand waiting (DMV, hospitals, auto repair chains, etc.).   Send boxes of them to news networks - all sorts of ways to get it moving through communities.   In fact, we could do it in waves of support ideas...

any more being developed..?  Brainstorming going on anywhere..?   I also think some thought should be given to what demographic we want to attract.   I would hazard a guess that the older generations are the least likely to have heard of ron paul and those are the ones whos votes we need to take away from the other candidates.   One could argue that we get the young to vote and donate and RPs Campaign spends it to get the other votes...but maybe we can draw both on the 16th.

More ideas?   Even if you dont think yours is a good one it might inspire someone else with a 10 million dollar plan.

----------


## reaver

> More ideas?   Even if you dont think yours is a good one it might inspire someone else with a 10 million dollar plan.



This is exactly right.
Originally it was about taxes and money so why not make it about taxes and money?

----------


## ckls

> We already have something going on.  It is the national Boston Tea Party Commemoration Event.  Mentioned on www.TeaParty07.com and you can read all the details here:  http://www.dailypaul.com/node/5333


Handing out tea bags? Come on folks, we can do better than that! Let's make the Boston Tea Party Commemoration Event something memorable. Let's not pass up this opportunity to really make a statement.

----------


## James R

Photographic proof that Mr. T likes tea parties. Our next step: Does Mr. T also like Ron Paul?

----------


## James R

> Handing out tea bags? Come on folks, we can do better than that! Let's make the Boston Tea Party Commemoration Event something memorable. Let's not pass up this opportunity to really make a statement.


Tea is very cheap. We can make gallons and gallons of it, and distribute it freely. Paper tea cups would have Ron Paul slogans/quotes on them. We can hand out these tea cups to people across Boston at random busy pedestrian areas.

----------


## jm1776

> Originally it was about taxes and money so why not make it about taxes and money?


Yes! Yes! Yes!  The perfect hook is to make it about the income tax. I think we can maximize the donations and propagate one of RP's major campaign points at the same time. A two for one deal.

Donate now or pay for the rest of your life.

The original Tea Party was as a statement of principle about taxation. The amount of the tax was trivial but the principle that England could impose taxes at will on the colonies was unacceptable. The idea that our government can tax our labor is equally unacceptable. 

A quick and easy to way to introduce people to Dr. Paul is to mention eliminating the income tax and the IRS. The site could have drill down info on this topic.

Education and fund raising in one!

----------


## american.swan

I think it may require a good two months of online support to get this tea party anywhere close to what happened yesterday.  Time is a wasting.

We need someone working on PRESIDENTS DAY in january (isn't it in jan.)  and while we are at it, America Loves Freedom for February.  And Turn Ron Paul Green with cash in March

----------


## James R

> I think it may require a good two months of online support to get this tea party anywhere close to what happened yesterday.  Time is a wasting.
> 
> We need someone working on PRESIDENTS DAY in january (isn't it in jan.)  and while we are at it, America Loves Freedom for February.  And Turn Ron Paul Green with cash in March


I think we should put 100% of efforts in to the primaries. Planning past January should be done later.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Sorry to have to send you a direct message, but for some reason it won't let me reply to the topic.
> 
> I was thinking that since Dec. 16th is pretty close to Christmas, perhaps the teaparty07.com site should have a link to the Ron Paul online store suggesting that books, shirts, etc. make great gifts.


hmm...

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

What about**:  
dumptheteadecember16.com
tossthetea.com
???

----------


## Johnnybags

> Yes! Yes! Yes!  The perfect hook is to make it about the income tax. I think we can maximize the donations and propagate one of RP's major campaign points at the same time. A two for one deal.
> 
> Donate now or pay for the rest of your life.
> 
> The original Tea Party was as a statement of principle about taxation. The amount of the tax was trivial but the principle that England could impose taxes at will on the colonies was unacceptable. The idea that our government can tax our labor is equally unacceptable. 
> 
> A quick and easy to way to introduce people to Dr. Paul is to mention eliminating the income tax and the IRS. The site could have drill down info on this topic.
> 
> Education and fund raising in one!


and the effect on fixed income retirees and theft of our buying power, we need the bluehairs to be mad. END THE INFLATION TAX!

----------


## James R

> What about**:  
> dumptheteadecember16.com
> tossthetea.com
> ???


teaDump.com
teaToss.com
teaDrop.com
theBigTeaParty.com (named after the big dig)

----------


## NinjaPirate

vvww.BostonTeaParty2007.com

vvww.TeaBagTheMachine.com  

On this day December 16th, history will repeat itself...

----------


## literatim

> A suggestion (probably sucks)... When the committee headed towards the wharf, they murmered "Let every man do his duty, and be true to his country"... What if you used the phrase "Let every man do his duty". My 2 cents.


I like the quote, it's historical.

----------


## NinjaPirate

> "Let every man do his duty, and be true to his country"


I like!




> "Let every man do his duty"


For some reason this makes me want to go the bathroom and take a crap.  Other than that, it's not bad.  (sorry my mind is acting like an adolescent's mind in the gutter).

----------


## Alien11

To the Mods, can we make this a subforum like the other 2 money bombs? Thanks.

----------


## literatim

An advantage that thisnovember5th.com had was that the date was in the address for everyone to see and remember. While the disadvantage we have is that its been done.

----------


## James R

Slogans

"Tea is not for taxes!"
"TeaBag our Taxes!"

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

When reading about the Boston Tea Party http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Tea_Party I noticed that it was headed up by the "Sons of Liberty" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sons_of_Liberty and I think of nothing more fitting than the "Sons of Liberty" to describe this movement both on Dec 16 and throughout this campaign.

EDIT:  Here is another link http://www.sonsofliberty.com/

----------


## NinjaPirate

hrm.... 

OnDecember16th.com?

----------


## James R

> hrm.... 
> 
> OnDecember16th.com?


RememberDecember16th.com

"Remember, Remember, the 16th of December." ... (If it ain't broke don't fix it)

----------


## NinjaPirate

> RememberDecember16th.com
> 
> "Remember, Remember, the 16th of December." ... (If it ain't broke don't fix it)


I'm on the fence on this.  I like how it sounds, but we don't want to copy cat the Nov 5th theme...at least the slogan anyways.

----------


## literatim

> RememberDecember16th.com
> 
> "Remember, Remember, the 16th of December." ... (If it ain't broke don't fix it)


Ugh, no.

----------


## James R

> Ugh, no.


No what? The slogan or on the name?

RememberDecember16.com is not using the same strategy (thisNovember5th.com)

----------


## american.swan

> I think we should put 100% of efforts in to the primaries. Planning past January should be done later.


i see your point, but i though there are a lot of primaries in Jan and Feb and ron will need money at that time.  i guess if Ron does terrible in Iowa and NH then your right, there isn't much need to focus beyond JAN 08.

----------


## James R

RememberDecember16[th].com
TeaParty16[th].com
Revolution16.com
TeaTime16[th].com
Tea16[th].com
teaDump16[th].com
teaToss16[th].com
teaDrop16[th].com
theBigTea16[th].com (named after the big dig)

The [brackets] mean optional.

----------


## NinjaPirate

> No what? The slogan or on the name?
> 
> RememberDecember16.com is not using the same strategy (thisNovember5th.com)


Plus it rhymes, lol!

----------


## literatim

ihatetea.com
theteadump.com

----------


## James R

Here is a list of all of all ideas so far, somewhat in alphabetic order.
234yearsago.com
BostonTeaParty2007.com
ColorTheSeaWithTea.com
TheBostonMoneyParty.com
dumpTheTeaDecember16.com
iHateTea.com
OnDecember16.com
Revolution16.com
TeaParty16[th].com
TeaTime16[th].com
Tea16[th].com
teaDump16[th].com
teaToss16[th].com
teaDrop16[th].com
TeaBo.com
theBigTea.com
theBigTea16[th].com
teaParty07.com
TeaBagTheMachine.com
tossTheTea.com
RememberDecember16[th].com

----------


## James R

My favorites:
1. TeaParty16.com
2. Tea16.com
3. RememberDecember16.com
4. teaParty07.com
5. TeaTime16th.com

I like the word "party" for its positive connotation. I like the number 16 to remind people of the date.

----------


## NinjaPirate

> Here is a list of all of all ideas so far, somewhat in alphabetic order. Sort your favorite five in order from most to least favorite.
> BostonTeaParty2007.com
> dumpTheTeaDecember16.com
> iHateTea.com
> Revolution16.com
> TeaParty16[th].com
> TeaTime16[th].com
> Tea16[th].com
> teaDump16[th].com
> ...


you forgot OnDecember16th.com.

----------


## Paulite5112007

I am particular to 234yearsago.com for the mystery hook.  I mentioned this several times but dont see it on your list James R.

PS if you checked its availability, its not - because I picked it up already.

----------


## adpierce

If you could get the mod of this site to agree to sell it... which since it's as barebones as you can get I would be surprised they wouldn't. I really like www.sonsofliberty.com It's both somewhat mysterious and it's got that major historical tie in.

----------


## James R

> you forgot OnDecember16th.com.


Edited! Also added 234yearsago.com

----------


## jm1776

I like

ReplaceItWithNothing.com

----------


## James R

> If you could get the mod of this site to agree to sell it... which since it's as barebones as you can get I would be surprised they wouldn't. I really like www.sonsofliberty.com It's both somewhat mysterious and it's got that major historical tie in.


But at what price? Ideally free, if they like Ron Paul enough.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

the more i think about this day, the less i like it. Tea is for *****s. so its not surprising to me eveything i read about this so far is sounding really gay. im vote no to anything having to do with teabagging.

----------


## James R

> the more i think about this day, the less i like it. Tea is for *****s. so its not surprising to me eveything i read about this so far is sounding really gay. im vote no to anything having to do with teabagging.


What if you were to spell it differently?
T-Party16.com
T-Time16th.com

Doesn't that look cool? Want to go to a T-Party?

----------


## literatim

colortheseawithtea.com

----------


## James R

> colortheseawithtea.com


Catchy but too long for my taste. Makes a good slogan though!

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

I also like sonsofliberty.com but someone would need to contact the site owner and see if he would relinquish it.  Since "Sons of Liberty" were the people responsible for the Boston Tea Party, it would seem fitting.  On the other hand..... there are other good names that have been mentioned.  234yearsago.com is mysterious and certainly unique.

----------


## Chaos Unlimited

The in-person rallies are the key to the success of this event. Don't just make it a money bomb. Make it an across the nation tax revolt! Please spread the word to all the meetup groups and across college campuses. We need posters!

----------


## bmcosti

Well the two most destructive taxes are the income tax and the inflation tax. Because of its closeness to the December 23rd date of the founding of the Federal Reserve, I suggest we protest the inflation tax that Dr. Ron Paul has so eleoquently talked about. We can have teaparty's at each of the the 12 Federal Reserve banks across the country, and not only bring attention to Ron Paul but his campaign to end the inflation tax. We need to bring the inflation tax to the forefront in the media.

What do you think?

----------


## dircha

The site should be http://thisdecember16th.com just like Novemember 5th was thisnovember5th.com.

A Ron Paul supporter already owns thisdecember16th. I checked and it currently redirects to a november5th website.

Listed contact is ronpaulproject@mac.com

TeaParty07 by itself sounds pretty lame. Sorry.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

All websites domain names should have Ron Paul in them to help people stubbing on searches for Ron and to link the event with Ron.

.

----------


## kevman657

thefinalboost.com?

ondecember16th.com?

----------


## TyTodd

I think this is a great idea for a second mass fundraiser, perfectly spaced from the November 5th event to let people catch their breath and to promote.  Here are my thoughts:

1) Theme - I think focusing around the Tea Party is a wonderful idea, not because of the actual act of protesting tea taxes but due to the fact that this was a tipping point in the American revolution.  I would advise not focusing the money bomb around eliminating a specific tax, the IRS, the FED etc. so much as using the basic Tea Party framework to suggest we are in the midst of a second political revolution.  (non violent)

2) URL - Keep it simple.  The url needs to be easy to remember.  It would be great if it has the actual date in the URL, but December is tough to work with.  I like teaparty07.com as it is straight forward.  Some other ideas:  remembertherevolution.com or twelvesixteen.com

3) Design - Thanks to whomever put up the initial artwork.  I think this is a good framework.  My advice would be to find a clean piece of background art and to minimize the amount of text as it is busy.  I would get rid of the quote in the upper right, as it is excessive.  For the intro, how about**:  "On December 16, 1773, American colonists protested the rule of Great Britain in an event known as the Boston Tea Party that sparked the American Revolution.  The time has come for a new political revolution, but this time the revolution will not be fought with muskets but with the very ideas that the American Revolution engendered... the principles of freedom and liberty.  These ideas are embodied in the Presidential Campaign of Congressman Ron Paul, who is fighting to return our great country to the Constitution and the principles of our Founding Fathers!

4) Goal - I think we should explicitly state we are trying to top the all time single day fundraising goal.  I've seen conflicting reports, but I believe it is Kerry's tally of $5.4 M right after the DNC nomination in '04?

These are just my thoughts.  I think the efforts to date are awesome.  I would take a shot at the art myself, but my photoshop skills are poor and web design knowledge non-existent.

----------


## jrich4rpaul

The Boston Tea Party cannot be spun into anything negative like we are seeing with the media trying to milk the hell out of every Guye Faukes detail, even saying Ron Paul himself organized it.

The Tea Party 07 is going to be even bigger than the 5th, if we allow it to be so. This should be our focus, and goal.. to make that the all-time record breaking day over Clinton, Obama, and Kerry.

----------


## tonyr1988

One small thing I'd like to see. I'd love to pledge $25 or more, but I just don't know if my personal finances will be able to handle it. Trust me, I'll try, but why not something a tad smaller, like $12.16 (you could also do a $121.60 :P)?

Love the idea and the site design. This should be much better than Nov. 5 (not that it was bad...it was amazing, but Dec. 16 will be even better ).

----------


## jrich4rpaul

And there shouldn't really be a minimum pledge for this day... we need to go all in here.

----------


## Paulite5112007

> All websites domain names should have Ron Paul in them to help people stubbing on searches for Ron and to link the event with Ron.
> 
> .


I would rather keep Ron Pauls name out of the website.   Mystery has wide appeal to every generation and msm has done a well enough job to make Dr. Paul appear 'fringe' or 'wacky' so we have to break through that with his message on various issues that will draw voters from the current high polling candidates.

EDIT:  I would rather keep Ron Pauls name out of the website _address_.   Obviously his name should be plastered all over the actual website.

----------


## Kalash

Because.... well...
Why not?


http://revolutioni.st


Or - subdomains thereof.

http://party.revolutioni.st
http://tea.revolutioni.st


Anything goes 

If you decide on something else, let me know and I'll forward both of them/anything else you can think of to that site.



Anyone have a banner for the tea party yet?
I'm no good with graphics >_<

And I want to replace the Nov. 5th banner on Revolutioni.st


@revolutioni.st email addresses are also up for grabs (courtesy of Google Apps) if anyone wants one...
Lemme know and I'll set it up.

----------


## literatim

As for http://www.sonsofliberty.com, it seems to be linked to http://www.rights.com according to this site.

No luck tracking down contact information of the owner.

----------


## literatim

234yearslater.com

----------


## rebelforacause

redirect it for this event. Otherwise I like the the date  w/o his name best.

----------


## stevedasbach

> And there shouldn't really be a minimum pledge for this day... we need to go all in here.


I don't know -- the $100 minimum to *pledge* seemed to work well. It didn't stop people from donating smaller (and larger) amounts.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> I would rather keep Ron Pauls name out of the website.   Mystery has wide appeal to every generation and msm has done a well enough job to make Dr. Paul appear 'fringe' or 'wacky' so we have to break through that with his message on various issues that will draw voters from the current high polling candidates.
> 
> EDIT:  I would rather keep Ron Pauls name out of the website _address_.   Obviously his name should be plastered all over the actual website.


There is the other part that has to be address, we have to turn around these negative words and defuse them. Wacky, fringe ect. These can be used to our advantage my linking them to the founders and the revolutionaries that died for these wacky, fringe, crazy concepts of freedom. Which how the NWO puppets are reacting to this. So if we hear the constitution is wacky by these cohorts it would then make them look as the wacky ones for not backing Ron and freedom. Does anybody know what I mean?

.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

I put something up here. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=32916

and there is a poll.

----------


## akalucas

how about**:

SonsofLibertea.com 

or

SonsofLiberteaDec16th.com

----------


## literatim

> how about**:
> 
> SonsofLibertea.com 
> 
> or
> 
> SonsofLiberteaDec16th.com


Libertea would be like saying you are throwing liberty away because they dumped tea in the harbor.

----------


## literatim

Of what others posted, I like:

OnDecember16th.com
234yearsago.com

----------


## NinjaPirate

I kind of want to twist a little mystery to it like the 5th.

----------


## MEGAMERICAN

This is a great idea.

----------


## Taco John

I think we should stick with December 16th Boston Tea Party...

www.teaparty07.com is great branding.


We're getting too clever four ourselves with anything else, IMO...  

The theme is Revolution, and people resonate with the Boston Tea Party...

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Remember, Remember the 16th of December

.

----------


## ronpaulitician

bostontaxparty.com

Think it'd be worth it to dump a couple of hundred $1 bills into the waters of Boston harbor?

----------


## wfd40

i dig ondecember16th.com

----------


## saku39

I'm down with this. I'm putting $100 in.

----------


## JustAnotherV

I posted this at dailypaul, but did not know that there might already be some things in motion for the 16th/Tea Party.  I wanted to add this here since I can't start threads here (WTF, to block sabotage or something?).

I actually think that, December 15, Bill of Rights Day, is a slightly better day based on subject matter, but will go with consensus.
However, it is also possible to make a 48 hour window, to allow for the media to pick up on it and ride the hype wave.  I noticed that today is a well above average funds day, possibly due to the media coverage, even if ignoring any spill over from late last night.  So 2 days is not necessarily a bad idea, but again it depends what others think.  Below is a copy of the post I made.



>>>>>

I saw someone mention this a while back but am not hearing it now, so I wanted to toss it out there.  I see different suggestions for a good December fundraising date, but this one speaks the most to *WHO RON PAUL IS* not just what might sound cool for a day to donate.  It is timed about right, and it is dead on the message.  As much as I liked the Nov 5 date, some of you may have seen that it had a slight taint to it in the media.  They liked to at least mention the violent side of that even if the more hopeful message and actually peaceful march from the movie is what people are thinking about.

So I am nominating (seconding actually) Bill of Rights Day to be the primary December fundraising day.  This is a day that all people can rally around and everyone can feel good about, as well as once which underscores numerous pillars in the Ron Paul ideology, including:

- Freedom of religion, speech, press, assembly ,and petition
- Due process and rights of the accused
- Right to bear arms
- Powers of the states and people

And if it gets into the media again, they will have nothing but good things to say about it.  No one knocks the Bill of Rights, not even Fox News.

Please consider this date as you plan.

----------


## literatim

On December 16th, let's dump the tea!

On December 16th, let's make history!

Dump the tea on December 16th!

ondecember16th.com

----------


## rebelforacause

Just asking






> I think we should stick with December 16th Boston Tea Party...
> 
> www.teaparty07.com is great branding.
> 
> 
> We're getting too clever four ourselves with anything else, IMO...  
> 
> The theme is Revolution, and people resonate with the Boston Tea Party...

----------


## IKaNeI

Favor to ask for the website creators:

The Associated Press article released early this morning dictated the tone. It became obvious that in the early articles and television news programs used it as their primary source. They simply preached the original AP article until mid-day.

Of course this has now changed later in the day for the evening news.

What im asking:
If a statement is released on the website. Please be clear that this is non-violent support for Ron Paul somewhere in the statement.

----------


## Taco John

You guys are trying to put the www.teaparty07.com cat back in the bag...

You shouldn't do that.  It's already going viral...

----------


## JordanL

In the spirit of keeping the threads together:

ournewteaparty.com

Will be live later tonight.

----------


## livinitup

Today, On the Tom Sullivan radio show I hear about the Dec 16 event.

----------


## Paul4Prez

I like the 2-day version -- Bill of Rights Day 12/15, Boston Tea Party 12/16:  the old double whammy.  Let people pledge separately for each day, and make it a contest.

----------


## literatim

> I like the 2-day version -- Bill of Rights Day 12/15, Boston Tea Party 12/16:  the old double whammy.  Let people pledge separately for each day, and make it a contest.


ABSOLUTELY NOT!

That would completely wreck any hope of Ron Paul breaking more records when it comes to the amount of money made on a single day!

----------


## GHoeberX

Perhaps the Boston Tea Party should be already given an own section like the 5th November.

This way we have all time to prepare to make it a bigger success than 5th of November

----------


## Mani

*WE NEED A RALLY ON DEC 16th IN BOSTON!!!!*

----------


## literatim

I say we rally on December 15th and donate on December 16th.

----------


## Taco John

I think we're getting too clever for our own good.  As a marketer, I think it's a huge mistake to put the brakes on www.teaparty07.com.  There are already reporters with this URL.  It's already gone viral.

This is making us look very unorganized.  We can still have the rally, but IMO, we should stick to www.teaparty07.com.

----------


## ladyliberty

> *WE NEED A RALLY ON DEC 16th IN BOSTON!!!!*


How about a re-enactment of the original event - throwing wooden barrels into the river that say things like NO IRS! NO TAXES! etc...maybe a boat in the Harbor that says Vote for Ron Paul?

Is there any way we can do a range of pledges?

perhaps $25 $50 and $100 increments? that would make it easier for more people to get involved.

The Boston Tea Party is not like a little girls tea party - it was a revolt against taxes and was referred to as a "tea party" much like our little donation day was referred to as a "money bomb" - y'all need to study your history more!

----------


## Shaun

People, here is the deal ( and this is my business in Hollywood, so listen up...) when Ron Paul raises 10M dollars on the 16th December at the tea party site, IT'S ALL OVER for everyone else..DO YOU UNDERSTAND? All over. Forget everything else, Taco John is exactly right, there is only one job left to do to get RP into the nomination slot...Raise 10m on Dec 16th. IGNORE everything else. If you guys raise him that money you will create a new paradigm in the US election. He will be far and away the front runner and the debate in IOWA will be a complete non issue.
Get this simplicity: DUPLICATE your success yesterday with another extra 30,000 donors, or more, you will easily hit 10m and cause a Tsunami in world media attention. 
It's over, just get your man the money..

----------


## Paulite5112007

> I think we're getting too clever for our own good.  As a marketer, I think it's a huge mistake to put the brakes on www.teaparty07.com.  There are already reporters with this URL.  It's already gone viral.
> 
> This is making us look very unorganized.  We can still have the rally, but IMO, we should stick to www.teaparty07.com.


As much as I would prefer a more mysterious website name - it would hurt the effort more to change now.   

I also agree fully that a SINGLE day event has MUCH more impact than a weekend event.

----------


## Shaun

Guys: It's simple:

1) Let the guys who made History yesterday advise on this..
2) DUPLICATE yesterday.
3) SINGLE focus, one day, one event, let's make History..
4) Make absolutely sure the servers and infrastructure will handle the load at RonPaul2008..
5) Follow the same structure as yesterday..
6) Make it simple, simple, simple. The web site name is teaparty07.com..it's all ready all over the media, get used to it...
7) Start the promo 21 days out...
8) Be proud when you raise him 10m and create a new paradigm in the USA..

Now follow the lead of Taco man and focus on this. 
If you do this, our man wins. Everything else is a sideshow. 
We have to pick the areas where we can have the biggest impact. 
This is it.
God, when you raise him 10 M in a day, other countries will start supporting him...
There will never be another opportunity like Dec 16th again, it's prove, it's big symbology and it's acheivable. 
Get the guys from the 5th and get this going....ASAP. There is nothing else to debate.

----------


## Shaun

By the way, a rally will distract from the fundraising and splits the focus. 
Think LASER BEAM and not FLASHLIGHT. 
Duplicate yesterday...
If this doesn't get up and straight within a week I'm going to have our Hollywood guys start to organize with the PROVEN winners from yesterday. It's a no brainer. 
Focus, focus, focus guys. 
Follow Taco on this..he's dead right.

----------


## TyTodd

Just to add a few thoughts to the cacophony here:

1) A single day event is much more powerful than a weekend.  And, breaking the single day fundraising record should be a goal.

2) A weekday fundraising event is better than a weekend.  Many people are away from computers, the news is less prevalent, etc. on saturdays / sundays.

3) Should we consider bumping the date to a weekday, such as Thursday December 13th?  The original Tea Party happened on Thursday Dec. 16 1773, but the 16th this year falls on a Sunday, which is not a great fundraising day.  I think mirroring the exact historical date is irrelevant.

4) Switching away from teaparty07.com at this point would be a mistake.  It's not perfect, but let's get behind it...

Honestly, whoever owns this idea and came up with the concept needs to find a web / art design volunteer and knock out the details.  We'll get behind the concept, regardless of the details!

----------


## Adam0980

I was the guy who recently started the noise on the dailypaul about this idea, so i just want to add my opinion on some matters.  

First, from browsing this thread, I definitely am concerned we are becoming TOO creative for our own good.  Simplicity is the best avenue.  The more creative and thus more complex we become the more we begin to lose ourselves within our own creativity.  Our goal with our work must just be the message and helping that message.  We can't let our creativity subvert the message.  

Two, as for the website for this event, i think we make a huge mistake if it has any connection to guy fawkes day.  I personally was on the fence about nov 5th, but it made sense because it represented change.  But that is as far as it goes.  The Boston Tea Party is on a whole other level way above November 5th.  It must be a separate event.  We should not have any connection, whether it is the poem, the website, or whatever.  As for the name of the website, I believe teaparty07.com is the best name.  The day is more than just a date.  it is not just about the 16th.  November 5th was a loose association.  The Boston Tea Party we can embrace.  The event is not just about the general theme of change, which is what Novemeber 5th represented.  The BTP we can connect to on various levels (i.e. OUR history, our OWN discontent, Paul's philosophy, etc).

Three, I really don't think it matters that the 16th is a Sunday.  Let's have a little faith in ourselves and others.  People will make a point to participate if they are willing to in the first place.  And it is less meaningful if it is not on the exact day.  Just keep it on the 16th.  In addition, a one day event is much more powerful as we are seeing from the media coverage.  I mean if nothing else, if we raise more than we did Monday that would really make a tremendous amount of noise with the media.  And pratically speaking, people will not have to really think about the date.  They will just have to remember donate on Boston Tea Party.

All in all, let's not have any associations with November 5th and lets embrace the BTP as much as possible.  The name teaparty07 is perfect I think or at least if we change it, it should be something descriptive of the event and not just the day.

Adam

http://dailypaul.com/node/5764

----------


## shell

I do many web things, and I can (and want to) help.
I'm also the http://paulcash.slact.net, and I had the site stay up (mostly) through 100,000 hits.

----------


## justinc.1089

I absolutely agree with you. Lets get this going!

Here are some slogan ideas people can use for promoting this if you like any of them:

The 2nd LiberTea Party

Throwing Out Tea Lit the American Revolution
Remembering LiberTea Lit the Ron Paul Re[evol]ution

(Obviously this one lol)
Remember, remember, the 16th of December

(I see no reason not to use that, it sounds cool and people will remember it from our last fundraiser too)

They Taxed the Tea; We Cried "Liberty!"
They Tax Unconstitutionally; Again We Cry "Liberty!"

They Taxed the Tea; We Cried "Liberty!"
They Tax with Unequality; Again we cry "Liberty!"

They said "For a cup of tea, give up they will their liberty"
They say "For a little security, give up they will their liberty"
(thats my favorite probably, someone needs to use this one lol!)

Two by two they descended to dump the tea,
Two by two the dollars rebuild our liberty!

The King he cried "You need our tea!"
But we chose liberty
The government it cries "You need security!"
But we choose liberty

I know like every one of those just use tea and liberty again and again but they get the point across lol. If anyone wants to use that in a youtube video or something feel free.

----------


## jinflsp

I think the Guy Fawkes association for the 5th was one of the primary drivers for all the attention today.. why not keep things along the same lines - v for vendetta => teafortyranny.com?  Pitch the site properly (i.e. we dump the tea Boston style)

----------


## jrich4rpaul

teaparty07 is already established, let's just go with it. we bickered over the meaning of the fifth, there's no need to bicker over a domain name

----------


## reaver

Alright. after going through the thread again I see we'll be using teaparty07.com. It's a good idea not to change it. I'm all for teaparty07.com. (although i like rememberthisdecember/decembertoremember/rememberdecember16 because it rhymes  )

The more I think about it the more I decide that the federal government was just like motherland britain.

----------


## Adam0980

No!  

One, can't we trust people?  Can't we trust that we don't have to worry about the drive for november 5th not spilling over to this new event?  People will take care of their own.  We don't have to worry about making some sort of connection our of fear that we cannot reproduce yesterday's showing.  That's erroneous.  Trust people.  

Two, the reason we really should not continue along the same lines is that this new event is simply not along the same lines.  The Boston Tea Party is a different event in history and it is an AMERICAN event during the AMERICAN REVOLUTION.  It is inherently not along the same lines and it's disrespecting the whole thing by trying to continue along the same lines.  I beg us not to infuse some non-American event into it because of we feel it'll be a good gimmick to bring the crowd along.  I mean just taking myself as an example, I would be somewhat insulted if we were to do something like this.  I feel more connection with some event in American history than some cultural event that occurs in Britain. 

I say...Embrace the Tea!!

----------


## Copperhed51

teaparty07 is good with me. 

SOMEBODY GET THE SITE UP AND RUNNING OFFICIALLY!!  I'm really excited to participate again and we need to get this started as soon as possible.  The longer the site is up, the better.  

Keep it simple, but make it strong.  Let's get moving though.  Sounds like there's web designers and people ready and willing to get on this.  Do we want Trevor doing this one again or somebody else?  Who's designing what?  Let's get as organized as a grassroots effort can...but not too organized cause that loses part of the mystique, lol.

By the way, I plan on making a youtube video for this as soon as we get a site up that looks good where people can actually sign up for real.

----------


## GoodOlClint

I went ahead and registered thisdecember16th.com

----------


## GHoeberX

> This is making us look very unorganized.  We can still have the rally, but IMO, we should stick to www.teaparty07.com.


Totally agree

----------


## literatim

I think overall 'ondecember16th.com' is the best.

----------


## James R

> Totally agree


I don't think its that bad. We can have a vote and if TeaParty07.com comes out on top we stick to it. If it doesn't, we should change it, provided that the TeaParty07.com guys want to make the switch. It only costs about $10 to change a domain name. No big deal.

It should be a checkbox vote so you can vote for multiple domains that you like.

----------


## justinc.1089

I think the site name is fine. I mean its ok, not bad by any means, but we could get something better, but if its good enough and already being promoted there is no need to abandon ship for a better one lol.

----------


## NinjaPirate

"OnDecember16th" is a bit more mysterious than "TeaParty07."  The aura of mystery that shrouded "ThisNovember5th" added a nice touch, and is something we should carry onto the next fundraiser.

----------


## James R

> I think the site name is fine. I mean its ok, not bad by any means, but we could get something better, but if its good enough and already being promoted there is no need to abandon ship for a better one lol.


Its been less than a day since we've promoted the name. If one gets a better vote I think we may as well go with a new one. A couple days from now I'm sure the name will be set in stone.

As for the current one getting promoted already, it can simply re-direct to the new name. I have a feeling the TeaParty07.com would get the biggest vote, but personally think that there is likely a more ideal name.

----------


## justinc.1089

> teaparty07 is good with me. 
> 
> SOMEBODY GET THE SITE UP AND RUNNING OFFICIALLY!!  I'm really excited to participate again and we need to get this started as soon as possible.  The longer the site is up, the better.  
> 
> Keep it simple, but make it strong.  Let's get moving though.  Sounds like there's web designers and people ready and willing to get on this.  Do we want Trevor doing this one again or somebody else?  Who's designing what?  Let's get as organized as a grassroots effort can...but not too organized cause that loses part of the mystique, lol.
> 
> By the way, I plan on making a youtube video for this as soon as we get a site up that looks good where people can actually sign up for real.


Yes he should do the site again. He showed he was willing to compromise with those that felt something could go wrong, and he did a good job. And those are very important things, so I say absolutely yes lol.

----------


## Paulite5112007

Would anyone object to additional websites promoting the teaparty date that simple have some graphics and blub about Ron Paul?   Including that any click on the page links to TeaParty07.com?   No outbound links from TeaPary07 except to Ron Pauls donation page and perhaps the forums here...just different inbound links that are promoted independantly.

----------


## Adam0980

Just to reiterate my concern.  Do people not realize the benefit of the simplicity of teaparty07 or something similar describing the actual event and the connection in general that exists with the event?  People will connect with something that alludes to the actual event so much more easily than something that doesnt describe it but alludes to some past event that has no association with the Boston Tea Party.  The more we embrace the actual event the better.

What actually are some of the concerns about the name?  

Either way, assuming it is feasible, i wouldn't be against some sort of attempt to get a consensus either.

----------


## James R

I think teaParty07.com is a great name. It has been less than a day since teaParty07 took off, so its not too late to change it. The question is: can we do better? I'll put up a vote in about an hour. I can only put 10 names up, so nominate names now and let me know the favorites. It will be a checkbox survey, so more than one name can be voted for. I can only fit 10 names, so voice your opinions. Here is the big list of every suggestion I have seen. I put names that seem to have a lot of support right now at the top. I didn't list teaParty07 because obviously that will be on the vote!

onDecember16.com
WeekendOfLiberty.com
thisdecember16th.com
SonsofLibertea.com (liter)
sonsofliberty.com
ournewteaparty.com
Tea16[th].com
RememberDecember16[th].com
TeaBagTheMachine.com
TeaParty16[th].com
234yearslater.com
Revolution16.com
TeaTime16[th].com
tossthetea.com
teaDump16[th].com
teaToss16[th].com
dumptheteadecember16.com
teaDrop16[th].com
theBigTea.com
theBigTea16[th].com
BostonTeaParty2007.com
ihatetea.com
tossthetea.com
teafortyranny.com
teavstyranny.com
teaPartyVsTyranny.com

----------


## rebelforacause

which tells me it could be about ego. I say we go with the date if nobody votes for jointherevolution.

----------


## rebelforacause

Lets do it - I will organize San Francisco

----------


## NinjaPirate

> I think teaParty07.com is a great name. It has been less than a day since teaParty07 took off, so its not too late to change it. The question is: can we do better? I'll put up a vote in about an hour. I can only put 10 names up, so nominate names now and let me know the favorites. It will be a checkbox survey, so more than one name can be voted for. I can only fit 10 names, so voice your opinions. Here is the big list of every suggestion I have seen. I put names that seem to have a lot of support right now at the top. I didn't list teaParty07 because obviously that will be on the vote!
> 
> onDecember16.com
> WeekendOfLiberty.com
> thisdecember16th.com
> SonsofLibertea.com (liter)
> sonsofliberty.com
> ournewteaparty.com
> Tea16[th].com
> ...


OnDecember16th

----------


## justinc.1089

I like the name we have now, thisdecember16th.com, and Tea16.com.

Those are my picks.

Also, just as a side note or whatever, we need to get the site going quickly in case other campaigns decide to try to mimick what we're doing after seeing yesterday. I mean they have got to be sitting around thinking about what they should do in response or how they can achieve similar success or something.....

Also we need a slogan too.

For the nov.5th we had the following:

A date- Nov.5th

A site- www.thisnovember5th.com

A slogan- "Remember, remember, the fifth of November"

A theme although it was debated somewhat, it was either one or both Vendetta and Guy Fawkes or something close to that.

So far for this we have:

A date- Dec. 16th

A site- www.teaparty07.com? possibly something else too I suppose..

A slogan- ????

A theme- The Boston Tea Party

So we need to get the slogan and site chosen, but we're working on the site anyway.

----------


## James R

> which tells me it could be about ego. I say we go with the date if nobody votes for jointherevolution.


It has to do with: what would be the best URL for the site? If we vote for another website and the TeaParty07.com owner doesn't change it, then you are right that it is about ego. Over 90% of the URLs on the list I just put up are not registered. How much does it hurt to vote on and recommend a different name? In any case TeaParty07.com will likely get the most votes and we'll have nothing to disagree on.

----------


## Paulite5112007

> I think teaParty07.com is a great name. It has been less than a day since teaParty07 took off, so its not too late to change it. The question is: can we do better? I'll put up a vote in about an hour. I can only put 10 names up, so nominate names now and let me know the favorites. It will be a checkbox survey, so more than one name can be voted for. I can only fit 10 names, so voice your opinions. Here is the big list of every suggestion I have seen. I put names that seem to have a lot of support right now at the top. I didn't list teaParty07 because obviously that will be on the vote!
> 
> onDecember16.com
> WeekendOfLiberty.com
> thisdecember16th.com
> SonsofLibertea.com (liter)
> sonsofliberty.com
> ournewteaparty.com
> Tea16[th].com
> ...


234yearslater.com / 234yearsago.com

----------


## Adam0980

A Slogan:

Dump The Tea, then you get Liberty!

or

Dump The Tea To Get Liberty!

----------


## NinjaPirate

On December 16th, history will repeat itself...

----------


## Paulite5112007

[QUOTE=justinc.1089;365826]
A site- www.234yearsago.com

A slogan- Two-hundred thirty-four years ago...

A theme- The Boston Tea Party

Domain will show as taken because I reserved it - will xfer as neededQUOTE]

----------


## James R

My nominations right now are:
onDecember16.com and Tea16[th].com


My hated ones right now are:
WeekendOfLiberty.com - This will result in extreme infighting because I think that Trevor owns the name and I don't believe he would be willing to hand over control to the TeaParty07 website.

----------


## LFOD

My vote is for teaparty07.com

If other sites with other names do pop up, I think that's okay - it's the fundraising total for that day that's going to make the impact.  

The Boston Tea Party connection is brilliant - it's "revolutionary", pure American, it ties in with taxation - and don't forget complaints against "King George"!  Perhaps we could make a list of compaints we have against our "king"....

I'm in agreement with others who have said we need $10M in one day.  BOOM.  Let's get it done.  That's the day we go all in, or someone calls our bluff.

----------


## justinc.1089

Well trevor and those people need to work together really, then they would do that much better of a job.

As for slogan/s, I think this would be of use too:

The 2nd LiberTea Party

The second one here could be used some in videos or on the site perhaps.

Throwing Out Tea Lit the American Revolution
Remembering LiberTea Lit the Ron Paul Re[evol]ution

I just think its to the point about the Boston Tea Party and connects to Ron Paul at the same time you know?

And we can always use the default remember, remember, the 16th of December as well.

If we go with a new link, I say Tea16.com. But I'm for just sticking with what we have because I think its good, not great, but still good.

----------


## greves

New subforum: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=191

----------


## Copperhed51

I personally think we're good with TeaParty07.com and ThisDecember16th.com.  The latter can redirect to TeaParty07.com.  Is Trevor around and has he weighed in on this?  Can anybody begin designing a good background for the website.  The current one is kinda sketchy.  the Nov 5th one was great.  Maybe a new thread for an official design?

----------


## JustAnotherV

> I say we rally on December 15th and donate on December 16th.



Actually, I think this is a good idea.   This last time was done largely on internet only.  What if we used the 15th/Bill of rights Day for rallies across the country.  This could get all meetup group members informed and also maybe pull in some new/extra people that day.  Then we all go home and turn to donating after getting psyched up and promoting it.

It has the potential for:

1 - a more mobilized base
2 - a bigger audience overall
3 - possible preliminary media coverage if the rallies are noticeable enough

All of that = more money,. more coverage, and more illustration of real, live assembled people.


Does anyone agree?   A lot of people?

----------


## justinc.1089

Rallying and things like that the day before are fine, probably even a good idea, but we have to make sure we absolutely stick to one day donating because that gets the media attention.

I'll give you one better than that too though! This time, the day before we need to start mass emailing, calling, whatever the media so that they know what is about to happen. Who knows, we might get someone like Wolf Blitzer the evening before it begins say something like "Ron Paul's campaign is expecting yet another day like the 5th of November when they broke records."

Any problems with that idea?

----------


## Paulite5112007

I agree - I think a nice Saturday rally that encourages outdoor involvement and local community gatherings that will attract people who have not seen RPs message is a great idea.   The trick will be getting them to donate the following day.

----------


## random

> The Boston Tea Party connection is brilliant - it's "revolutionary", pure American, it ties in with taxation - and don't forget complaints against "King George"!  Perhaps we could make a list of compaints we have against our "king"....


Excellent  I second this, and also teaparty07.com

----------


## dj191

How about some play on word with the 16th and the unproper ratification of the16th amendment?  

Repealthe16th.com or something like that...See what you can come up with

----------


## ProximoAZ

I think the idea of adding the pledge amount and keeping a running total of pledges will be very useful.  Should be a dropdown list in $25 increments up to 2300.  

The media may even be watching and mention before hand what has been pledged.  

We need to make sure emails go out the day before reminding people to donate

----------


## dlb8685

Let's also remember the sign bomb on December 15th to celebrate the Bill of Rights on one of the busiest shopping days of the year. A good sign bomb can add a few hundred thousand to the Tea Party total I'm sure.

----------


## dlb8685

I'm going to post a second time after reading some of the other posts that have been here of late. First of all, it is imperative that people unite behind the December 16th date, and I'm strongly in favor of keeping the TeaParty name. For one it is a good description of the event, and also there is no point in creating a big fight amongst ourselves over such a minor issue.

Secondly, I support the idea that the December 15th, Bill of Rights rallies should be decentralized. Even if we get ten thousand or more supporters together in a big city like New York, it won't be more than a thirty-second blip on the local news. If we can take those ten thousand people, split them into groups of four, and get them to stand on 2,500 different street corners with Ron Paul signs and literature, we won't even need the news. Their very presence will be impossible for anyone to miss. I'd like to see people discussing this idea.

----------


## hard@work

TeaParty07.com is the best possible name outside of TeaParty.com

----------


## Adam0980

> I'm going to post a second time after reading some of the other posts that have been here of late. First of all, it is imperative that people unite behind the December 16th date, and I'm strongly in favor of keeping the TeaParty name. For one it is a good description of the event, and also there is no point in creating a big fight amongst ourselves over such a minor issue.
> 
> Secondly, I support the idea that the December 15th, Bill of Rights rallies should be decentralized. Even if we get ten thousand or more supporters together in a big city like New York, it won't be more than a thirty-second blip on the local news. If we can take those ten thousand people, split them into groups of four, and get them to stand on 2,500 different street corners with Ron Paul signs and literature, we won't even need the news. Their very presence will be impossible for anyone to miss. I'd like to see people discussing this idea.


I totally am down for the type of rallying you are suggesting.  We definitive want a decentralized, across the nation type of rally.  Perfect!

----------


## Shaun

Guys, 
Let's not overthink this, my job is CEO of an entertainment company and I'm a marketing CEO, let's get some baics in place here..
1) What is the target we want to hit? Answer; $10,000,000 in a SINGLE day.
2) How can we accomplish this with the least amount of risk and the maximum (98%+) possiblity of it working? Answer; HIRE the guys with the track record (Trevor and team) and LEAVE in place as many factors of success as you had last time....as an example, DON'T MESS WITH THE DONATION AMOUNT, LEAVE IT AT $100. It worked, perfectly, don't change, it's not important, neither is the domain.
3) So, what is important? Answer; a) Let Trevor set the policy, you all back him up, we don't have ANY margin of error here, if you guys get Ron his Ten Million, you get him the nomination. Think about that for a minute...let's pretend for a minute that we are all bankers and that we hate risk...b) Launch the site in the next week...c) Start getting $100 pledges and let everyone know that THIS DEC 16TH, (I like that domain by the way..) Ron will raise $10m, that it's a mathmatical certain event, IF everyone keeps to their pledge. Let the people who want to donate more donate more no problem....d) Let it start building...e) All you EGO's out there, drop it or drop out, do you want to be right or do you want to win? 
Get it going guys...history is waiting for you.
By the way my company is www.Battlefieldsports.com or our latest venue in Florida at www.hardknocksorlando.com 241 venues, in 27 countries with 2,000,000 players so we are not without some experience in the business or marketing arena...
$10M is a certain event if there is a 30 day build. Also, we have done some analysis here in Hollywood today and we estimate RP will raise $24-27 million dollars by end of Q4. Likely more than Hillary. The massive knock on effect after you boys raise the $10,000,000 on Dec 16th will bring in another $5,000,000 in the last two weeks and you will already be at a minimum of $10,000,000 at the end of November. Ron is not just in the top tier he will also be the number one money man. In US politics it's all the money honey. Go get it....

----------


## jmhelms

How does this slogan sound? "No Taxation With Ron Paul Representation". I have a Facebook Group organizing around the December 16th moneybomb and I will be placing links to both teaparty07.com and thisdecember16th.com. Check out the Facebook group 96 and counting since yesterday. I held a one day contest for art work check out the image.http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6040948423

----------


## jmhelms

Additionally a user on the Facebook group proposed: "get a bunch of custom coffee cup sleeves printed through a place like this http://www.javajacket.com/products.php go to a public even where it is cold and pass out hot chocolate with ron paul sleeves" 

It seems like a really innovative way to hit the "tea" issue by giving out hot chocolate instead of tea (I don't know if everyone would readily make the connection or not). Just thought I would submit this idea too.

----------


## James R

*deleted*

----------


## James R

Shaun, you are basically saying lets do what we did last time. Well, the first thing that was done last time is that a highly controversial theme was suggested. So, what highly controversial theme do you have in mind that would cause me to have intense fear that we are going to get a media attack?

Trevor's idea seemed to be a success only because of the intense controversy over the date. But is that what he intended? Did he choose the date because it was controversial? Or, did he chose it because "dood that would be cool". In my mind, Trevor took a stupid risk. That is why I DON'T want him leading the next event.

PS - But as for the $100 pledge, I agree with that now we should keep it the same.

----------


## wisconsinite

I think Shaun has some  good points.  Keeping the $100 pledge keeps things simple and also ups the element of suspense of guessing how many will donate over and how many unpledged smaller donations will come in.  
I probably would have only donated $50 if the Nov.5th drive didn't have the flat 100 pledge.  I pledged when it was around 10,000 people because I wanted to help keep the momentum going.  Before that I had planed on maybe just donating w/o pledging, but because I already pledged 100, I was motivated to keep my end of the deal.  Does that make any sense?
Any argument about the day is meaningless at this point because this day is not controversial and already picked out.  And actually the Tea Party day is better because of the symbolism that more people can relate too.  With the added media exposure and increased build-up time, it could quite easily double the success of Nov 5th.  We had 17,000 new donors, and at just above $100 average donation, there is great potential for repeat donors.

----------


## nathanielyao

Just wanted to let everyone know that for the latest on the status of TeaParty07, please check the first post on this thread.  Lots of stuff is happening and I will update the first post as often as I can

----------


## Sematary

So when the hell is this thing going live?

----------


## McLane2007

We can't expect the same 38,000 people to keep donating we need more support. Hit the pavement with your Slim Jims and hand them out to everyone that will take one. They only cost $5 for 100. Focus on older people they vote at a higher percentage than any other group.

----------


## Shaun

To James R:
James; Hi, look what I'm saying is that this is now a simple job...get a cool site, go with Dec 16th, use the same plan as last time and let the math equation take over, we are now at a point where what we believe and what we don't believe doesn't matter as it relates to 10million bucks, in other words, IT'S ALREADY DONE, absent RP's death or a massive earthquake or 911 like event on the 16th Dec, there is no way to stop the donation amount in 40 days from now being 10m or more. Period. Done deal.
If you accept that then let's deal with the issue of getting this moving. The highly controversial theme is the Tea Party itself, it was the start of the revolution. It's perfect. It couldn't be better. Get Trevor involved as he is a proven winner and our group will get a double media hit when it's announced that the guy behind the USA's most successful online fundraising haul is doing it again on Dec 16th. Cafferty and the gang will love that, this time on the 16TH they will be watching the thing happen. You need your boy involved, he did it, he's the guy. Put feelings aside, this is about math and execution. They have experience, altitude and cred with the media. I have done a lot of TV interviews and media stuff in my life and we know how these guys think. Trevor is an important link for the media, they have already interviewed him...some of them have a relationship with him, what does that mean? It means they will turn to him when they see this thing exploding again. Just get this one point dead straight. When you guys raise RP 10M on Dec 16th, you will have changed US history. On Dec 17th the entire media apparatchik will have been rocked, because your boy RP will be number one fund raiser for the GOP. And your entire community will turn around and utter those immortal words, remembered on your death bed...yeah, thaaat's right....$#@! YOU FRANK oh and $#@! YOU AS WELL SEAN...
So, don't sweat the small stuff, just get the team on board, launch the sites (AFTER the 11th) and get everyone in the entire community pushing, pushing your Tea Party revolution and that will be everything that can be done to make sure RP raises 25 million in this quarter ( and he will, easily, again, it's just math at this point..) and then it depends on NH, he must win it. Second, might be enough but if he wins it, he's now got the $ to go all the way and then it's possible..
So, enough already from me, let's get on with $#@!ing Frank over can we?

----------


## Shaun

The same 38,000 will donate again and again, along with them will come another 50,000 between now and Dec 16th. At least. The coverage you guys got today will bring in another 10,000 supporters, check out the meetup.com stats. The campaign will more than double in the next 20 days. All that will explode on Dec 16th. Slim Jims are fine, it's all good stuff. But now the media is watching, and guess what? When we tell them that on Dec 16th we are doing another fundraising day, they will help promote it. I expect RP could outraise Billary this quarter.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Shaun, you are basically saying lets do what we did last time. Well, the first thing that was done last time is that a highly controversial theme was suggested. So, what highly controversial theme do you have in mind that would cause me to have intense fear that we are going to get a media attack?
> 
> Trevor's idea seemed to be a success only because of the intense controversy over the date. But is that what he intended? Did he choose the date because it was controversial? Or, did he chose it because "dood that would be cool". In my mind, Trevor took a stupid risk. That is why I DON'T want him leading the next event.
> 
> PS - But as for the $100 pledge, I agree with that now we should keep it the same.


It wasn't Trevor's idea, it was James Sugra's (youtube id: Jamsie567). Trevor made the website though a day or two after the initial 5th november video was released (15th/16th October)

----------


## James R

> It wasn't Trevor's idea, it was James Sugra's (youtube id: Jamsie567). Trevor made the website though a day or two after the initial 5th november video was released (15th/16th October)


So essentially, Trevor's only role was as web developer?

----------


## TechnoGuyRob

> So essentially, Trevor's only role was as web developer?


A man can have a thousand ideas, but in that same time only implement one!  Either way, though, both of them were pioneers.

----------


## Adam0980

This is in reference to the images in Nathaniel's first post.  I think they could be better.  In other words, I like the visual (the actual picture) the non colored image creates but I like the sense of color of the colored image.  My question is to see if we can combine the two ideas.  Combine some image that actual directly references the actual event with a nice colored scheme.  The other idea I guess is to keep the visual as historical as possible.  In that case, the less colored and modern it is the better.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

this one is friggin' awesome!!!

----------


## greves

> this one is friggin' awesome!!!


Cool!

----------


## CavortingChicken

Man lets get this website up already I'm getting antsy!!

----------


## Original_Intent

If it hasn't been suggested yet, I think we should incorporate something like

"It is time to tell King George ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!"

----------


## NinjaPirate

> this one is friggin' awesome!!!


Haha, nice!

----------


## LFOD

Now that is good.  Really good.  I'd like to see a high-res version posted somewhere, then people can make their own posters and stick em up!


[QUOTE=KewlRonduderules;369172]this one is friggin' awesome!!!

----------


## E. Nordstrom

Dr. Ron Paul, Dr. Ron Paul, December 16 he'll Teabag them All! 

ronpaulmoneybomb.com is in!

----------


## literatim

> Dr. Ron Paul, Dr. Ron Paul, December 16...


Stupidity.

----------


## theprolific

[QUOTE=LFOD;369275]Now that is good.  Really good.  I'd like to see a high-res version posted somewhere, then people can make their own posters and stick em up!





> this one is friggin' awesome!!!


Cool I'll post a link to a high res version

----------


## literatim

> Originally Posted by LFOD
> 
> 
> Now that is good.  Really good.  I'd like to see a high-res version posted somewhere, then people can make their own posters and stick em up!
> 
> 
> Cool I'll post a link to a high res version


The message of it isn't clear. December 16th isn't prominent and there is no message of donating on December 16th.

----------


## James R

> To James R:
> James; Hi, look what I'm saying is that this is now a simple job...get a cool site, go with Dec 16th, use the same plan as last time and let the math equation take over, we are now at a point where what we believe and what we don't believe doesn't matter as it relates to 10million bucks, in other words, IT'S ALREADY DONE, absent RP's death or a massive earthquake or 911 like event on the 16th Dec, there is no way to stop the donation amount in 40 days from now being 10m or more. Period. Done deal.
> If you accept that then let's deal with the issue of getting this moving. The highly controversial theme is the Tea Party itself, it was the start of the revolution. It's perfect. It couldn't be better. Get Trevor involved as he is a proven winner and our group will get a double media hit when it's announced that the guy behind the USA's most successful online fundraising haul is doing it again on Dec 16th. Cafferty and the gang will love that, this time on the 16TH they will be watching the thing happen. You need your boy involved, he did it, he's the guy. Put feelings aside, this is about math and execution. They have experience, altitude and cred with the media. I have done a lot of TV interviews and media stuff in my life and we know how these guys think. Trevor is an important link for the media, they have already interviewed him...some of them have a relationship with him, what does that mean? It means they will turn to him when they see this thing exploding again. Just get this one point dead straight. When you guys raise RP 10M on Dec 16th, you will have changed US history. On Dec 17th the entire media apparatchik will have been rocked, because your boy RP will be number one fund raiser for the GOP. And your entire community will turn around and utter those immortal words, remembered on your death bed...yeah, thaaat's right....$#@! YOU FRANK oh and $#@! YOU AS WELL SEAN...
> So, don't sweat the small stuff, just get the team on board, launch the sites (AFTER the 11th) and get everyone in the entire community pushing, pushing your Tea Party revolution and that will be everything that can be done to make sure RP raises 25 million in this quarter ( and he will, easily, again, it's just math at this point..) and then it depends on NH, he must win it. Second, might be enough but if he wins it, he's now got the $ to go all the way and then it's possible..
> So, enough already from me, let's get on with $#@!ing Frank over can we?


Shaun, you are right. And Trevor is in charge now.

James

----------


## LFOD

> The message of it isn't clear. December 16th isn't prominent and there is no message of donating on December 16th.


I disagree.  I think all the info is there.  It's a great image.  It's definitely interesting enough to get people to go to the site and learn more, and that's the whole point.

----------


## Itzsoez

Please check this out and let me know what you think.

goto teaparty07.com and click the ronpal2008.com link

notice that the web address did not change!
now go to the donate page and notice that the page is NOT secure and the web address still says teaparty07.com. I would NOT donate on this page.

if you go to ronpaul2008 directly and click the donate link, that page is secure!

this looks like a scam to me!

setting up a direct link to another website is easy and it should show ronpaul2008.com NOT teaparty07.com

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> Please check this out and let me know what you think.
> 
> goto teaparty07.com and click the ronpal2008.com link
> 
> notice that the web address did not change!
> now go to the donate page and notice that the page is NOT secure and the web address still says teaparty07.com. I would NOT donate on this page.
> 
> if you go to ronpaul2008 directly and click the donate link, that page is secure!
> 
> ...



You need to chill. It is not a scam. The ronpaul2008 is legitimite. Look at the bottom left of your screen when it is loading. It is the correct site. The teaparty07 site is being worked on right now. That is just a template.

----------


## Mrossca

I just have to say I love this idea =)

----------


## Itzsoez

KewlRonduderules  

I have designed websites before and see no legitimate reason for the teaparty07 website to do what it's doing.

NO CHILL 'til I get some answers.

----------


## Soccrmastr

> Guys: It's simple:
> 
> 1) Let the guys who made History yesterday advise on this..
> 2) DUPLICATE yesterday.
> 3) SINGLE focus, one day, one event, let's make History..
> 4) Make absolutely sure the servers and infrastructure will handle the load at RonPaul2008..
> 5) Follow the same structure as yesterday..
> 6) Make it simple, simple, simple. The web site name is teaparty07.com..it's all ready all over the media, get used to it...
> 7) Start the promo 21 days out...
> ...


You are ABSOLUTELY correct with your 8 point list.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> KewlRonduderules  
> 
> I have designed websites before and see no legitimate reason for the teaparty07 website to do what it's doing.
> 
> NO CHILL 'til I get some answers.


What is it doing? The link is not doing anything unusual.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> KewlRonduderules  
> 
> I have designed websites before and see no legitimate reason for the teaparty07 website to do what it's doing.
> 
> NO CHILL 'til I get some answers.



Who are you to come in here and demand answers. You are new and starting post that is confrontational does not bode well for you. 

Don't get hostile. Relax. The site is legitimate. 

If you have problems, pm the designer and ask him/her about it. Here is the ID under this thread : 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=28407


FYI, it's fine!

You want to have good relations with people in here, I suggest you start being less confrontational and accusatory.

----------


## Itzsoez

the only reason I joined this forum was because the taeparty07 site looked like a scam and I needed to tell someone. I just want to make sure that all donations goto Ron Paul and not some clever web page designer.

everyone should be concerned!

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> the only reason I joined this forum was because the taeparty07 site looked like a scam and I needed to tell someone. I just want to make sure that all donations goto Ron Paul and not some clever web page designer.
> 
> everyone should be concerned!



FYI, the site is not live and loads only a template. 


Have you PM'd the owners so they can answer you question?

----------


## Itzsoez

KewlRonduderules

do you know anything about website design?

----------


## Soccrmastr

guys the guy who is suspicious of the site doesn't know that the people running this have run the past money bombs as well, and he doesn't know of their reputations in the online grassroots movement.

I'm sure the ronpaulmoneybomb.com, thisnovember5th.com, and thisnovember11th.com they will all work together and they all have experience. They will make sure that everything goes well.

----------


## bmcosti

Don't forget to mention for people maxed out to his Presidential campaign that they can still donate $2,300 to his congressional campaign.

----------


## Itzsoez

Soccrmastr  

the ronpaul2008 link on thisnovember5th.com website works correctly.

the ronpaul2008 link on teaparty07.com is NOT working correctly.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

FYI, I just donated using the teaparty07.com link.

IT"S FINE!!!

Need proof?

here:

Thank you very much for your donation of $10.00 to the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign.

Your donation will allow us to expand and grow our campaign.

We depend on donors like you to help us spread the message of freedom, peace and prosperity through Ron Paul’s candidacy.

Thanks for being a part of the campaign!

Your confirmation number:
T121535-100476904


For the last time, CHILL!

----------


## NinjaPirate

> the only reason I joined this forum was because the taeparty07 site looked like a scam and I needed to tell someone. I just want to make sure that all donations goto Ron Paul and not some clever web page designer.
> 
> everyone should be concerned!


It's not live, yet.  Still under construction.

----------


## nathanielyao

Just noticed that myself.

I will fix the temporary site when I get home tonight if the final is not done yet.




> Soccrmastr  
> 
> the ronpaul2008 link on thisnovember5th.com website works correctly.
> 
> the ronpaul2008 link on teaparty07.com is NOT working correctly.

----------


## jmhelms

I hope you mean teaparty07.com, because if we are going to use teaparty08 then I am going to need to make some changes on my end.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> I hope you mean teaparty07.com, because if we are going to use teaparty08 then I am going to need to make some changes on my end.


no I made a typo and already changed it.

----------


## Itzsoez

KewlRonduderules

the link you donated under was NOT secure.
your donation may have reached the correct destination but your credit card information may have gone somewhere else as well.

so I really hope your right.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> KewlRonduderules
> 
> the link you donated under was NOT secure.
> your donation may have reached the correct destination but your credit card information may have gone somewhere else as well.
> 
> so I really hope your right.



Whatever.

----------


## Itzsoez

KewlRonduderules

you don't seem to grasp the seriousness of the situation.

the site does not need to be live for the links at the top to work correctly and they're not working correctly!

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> KewlRonduderules
> 
> you don't seem to grasp the seriousness of the situation.
> 
> the site does not need to be live for the links at the top to work correctly and they're not working correctly!


Tell you what Mr. Truther - why don't you go and troll somewhere else.






> Just noticed that myself.
> 
> I will fix the temporary site when I get home tonight if the final is not done yet.

----------


## Itzsoez

KewlRonduderules

I don't understand why you're angry with me for pointing out a flaw that MAY be deliberate and could hurt a lot of Ron Paul supporters.

I like the tea party idea. It's why I went to the site in the first place.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> KewlRonduderules
> 
> I don't understand why you're angry with me for pointing out a flaw that MAY be deliberate and could hurt a lot of Ron Paul supporters.


What is annoying is that first you come in here, NEW MEMBER might I add, with a confrontational and accusatory attitude. Next you show your entitlement. After you are confronted with information by the very people who are in charge of the site that it is design error on the site, you continue!!! 

If you have not been here for a while, you have no business making assumptions like that!!! 

Instead, ask questions!!! There is no grand conspiracy to cheap change people here. Got it?!!!


I have been in contact with these people about the development and other events for December 16th. Moreover, I have been personally seeing designs for other things planned on that day!

That is why I am upset!!!

And you continuing this way by suggesting sabotage?!!! Who the hell are you that we should so instanteously believe?!!!

If you have not been here for while, then don't make assumptions about people who have been here and have developed credibility!!!

----------


## Santa Barbarian

I agree with Itzsoez.

With such a huge amount of money being donated in a short about of time a simple hack that routes people to a phishing site could be catastrophic.

And KewlRonduderules, to call him a troll for bring this up is just immature.

----------


## jmhelms

"It does not require a majority to prevail, but rather an irate, tireless minority keen to set brush fires in people's minds." -- Samuel Adams

Lets get irate about the abuse of government, concentrate on the task at hand, and ensure that donations to Ron Paul are secure. There is no one person who is entitled to any right or privledge greater than another. Don't accuse one another so quickly, don't loose focus as to the intent of our efforts. This is a cause for liberty, place that goal higher than all others.

----------


## shell

FYI: I run a realtime donation tracker over at http://paulcash.slact.net  - there's totals, rates, stats, and projections -- and it held up very well against the traffic onslaught on Nov 5th.
you can link to the graphs directly, or use a thumbnail, or whatever.
http://paulcash.slact.net/paulcash.gif

----------


## Itzsoez

KewlRonduderules  

I did not say anything about a conspiracy but instead pointed out a potential scam to redirect donations and or credit card info.

as for being confrontational, it was not my intent. I just wanted to voice my concerns of a POSSIBLE scam. 

what should I have done?

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> I agree with Itzsoez.
> 
> With such a huge amount of money being donated in a short about of time a simple hack that routes people to a phishing site could be catastrophic.
> 
> And KewlRonduderules, to call him a troll for bring this up is just immature.


How about asking questions instead accusing people of being scammers before commenting? That is not so hard, is it? 

I think to suggest that he was trolling was well deserved because he continued unabatedly with his suggestions. 

My response was very appropriate.

As for you Itzsoez, here is your quote:




> Please check this out and let me know what you think.
> 
> goto teaparty07.com and click the ronpal2008.com link
> 
> notice that the web address did not change!
> now go to the donate page and notice that the page is NOT secure and the web address still says teaparty07.com. I would NOT donate on this page.
> 
> if you go to ronpaul2008 directly and click the donate link, that page is secure!
> 
> ...



you made it very clear that it was a scam. not a possible scam but a scam. 

Additionally, you say this:




> KewlRonduderules  
> 
> I have designed websites before and see no legitimate reason for the teaparty07 website to do what it's doing.
> 
> NO CHILL 'til I get some answers.



that sounds pretty confrontational and entitled. 
then you continue:




> the only reason I joined this forum was because the taeparty07 site looked like a scam and I needed to tell someone. I just want to make sure that all donations goto Ron Paul and not some clever web page designer.
> 
> everyone should be concerned!


and continue:




> KewlRonduderules
> 
> the link you donated under was NOT secure.
> your donation may have reached the correct destination but your credit card information may have gone somewhere else as well.
> 
> so I really hope your right.


and continue:




> KewlRonduderules
> 
> you don't seem to grasp the seriousness of the situation.
> 
> the site does not need to be live for the links at the top to work correctly and they're not working correctly!


So what else am I supposed to think when you make assumptions and persist in this manner yet you insist on knowing about everything what is going on in here. 

Quite unfair and does not serve the interests of the community. And you are creating unnecessary conflict and turmoil by your suggestions and being persistent about it.

----------


## Itzsoez

nathanielyao says he'll fix it! so I'll check it out tomorrow.

KewlRonduderules, since you are a fellow Ron Paul supporter, I will refrain from name calling.

I did not "assume" the ronpaul2008 link did not work correctly, it actually does not work correctly. else it would not need to be fixed.

----------


## john_anderson_ii

I like the site.  Kudos to the designers.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> nathanielyao says he'll fix it! so I'll check it out tomorrow.
> 
> KewlRonduderules, since you are a fellow Ron Paul supporter, I will refrain from name calling.
> 
> I did not "assume" the ronpaul2008 link did not work correctly, it actually does not work correctly. else it would not need to be fixed.


No, you assumed it was a scam.

----------


## chestertime

The author of the webpage is using frames (not really sure why) and didn't set the link targets properly. It may not 'look' kosher but nobody is sniffing CC#s through that website. That said, appearances are important. I'm sure the main stream media would love to fill their airwaves with negative talk about supporters scamming donors - whether it'd be accurate or not.

----------


## Shaun

" You can get an awful lot done if you don't care who gets the credit..."
Ronald  Reagan..

----------


## purplechoe



----------


## KewlRonduderules

I like that sign and the one with the flowers too.

----------


## Itzsoez

> The author of the webpage is using frames (not really sure why) and didn't set the link targets properly. It may not 'look' kosher but nobody is sniffing CC#s through that website. That said, appearances are important. I'm sure the main stream media would love to fill their airwaves with negative talk about supporters scamming donors - whether it'd be accurate or not.


what I'm concerned with most is that going to the ronpaul2008.com website via the teaparty07.com link and then click the donations link. the site appears to be insecure. the web address is http://wwwteaparty07.com instead of https://www.ronpaul2008.com/donate/.

----------


## chestertime

> what I'm concerned with most is that going to the ronpaul2008.com website via the teaparty07.com link and then click the donations link. the site appears to be insecure. the web address is http://wwwteaparty07.com instead of https://www.ronpaul2008.com/donate/.


although I doubt anyone is actually deciding to donate via that page, even if they are their transactions are still secure. for a more detailed explanation see here.

----------


## Bacon

I made a new image, let me know what yall think..

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

Everyone needs to chill because Trevor is doing the site again and I'm sure he will have it under control.

----------


## jmhelms

When I access this thread from teaparty07.com I am unable to log in. Why is that?

----------


## aknappjr

Take off the pledge amount.  List $100 per person.  People can give more if they want (or less if necessary).  It worked very well for Nov. 5.

----------


## framecut

> 


Wayyyyyy too angry!!!

Where's the LOVE?  As in ReEVOLution?

----------


## Shaun

BACON: I love the direction and the image..
great. And I'm in Hollywood so you know it's good..

----------


## Shaun

Purplechoe:
Nice concept but WAY too violent, stay with the tea concept, 
remember people we have to bring in the MAINSTREAM if you want to win, not the extreme element (like us) but the SHEEPLE in the middle. To do that, stay with the revolution but show images they can understand. A guy throwing a bomb is not something they can understand. Take it from an old hand in entertainment..
Pump the creativity but we need to show CHANGE and NOT vIOlence, capiche?
Change is cool (that would be us...) Violence or anything that smacks of it is not cool (that would be the war mongers and Neo Cons..) so, keep showing change and the revolution with LOVE and not anything that anyone can attack us on. Nothing. Every word and every image reflects on our champion (the good doc..) and it's him that ultimately has to defend anything we put out there...
Let's have very, very clean hands and a full on revolutionary spirit of change..
All we can do is all we can do, but, as you know, that will be enough..

----------


## justinc.1089

> Take off the pledge amount.  List $100 per person.  People can give more if they want (or less if necessary).  It worked very well for Nov. 5.


I agree. I think we should just stick to 100 like before.

----------


## Itzsoez

what will look better to the media:

100,000 people giving $25 on average or
40,000 people giving $100 on average?

----------


## Copperhed51

I agree with keeping it $100.  Obviously people will give less if they can't afford it but the $100 sets a nice goal for people.  If you give them the option for less, making them think $25 is ok (which of course it is, but we'd like more) then they're more likely to take that option.  Just go with $100 as the only option again.

----------


## justinc.1089

Yeah thats the perfect point about this. If you set the optional goal less people give less. If you set it high they give higher.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Yeah thats the perfect point about this. If you set the optional goal less people give less. If you set it high they give higher.


Ditto.  Keep it solely $100.  If people can't afford it, they'll just give less, but at least they'll strive to get as close to 100 as possible.

----------


## jrich4rpaul

agreed. 100 bucks on Dec 16th

----------


## jake

$100 worked good on Nov. 5th, it will work good again for the Tea Party cashbomb!

----------


## wfd40

not a fan of the domain name... but oh well.

Trevor will come through as before

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

I like the domain teaparty2007.com

and I like this picture...

----------


## Austin

> I like the domain teaparty2007.com
> 
> and I like this picture...


Perfect. I can't wait to see improved teaparty07.com site. I want to start promoting it!

----------


## Joe Knows

> $100 worked good on Nov. 5th, it will work good again for the Tea Party cashbomb!


The first state is Iowa on January 3rd.  We have to do well in the first states in January in order to have a good showing on Super Tuesday, February 5th.  In order to win these early states, we have to raise more money and keep Ron Paul's name in the press.  TeaParty07.com is a fantastic way to do that.  I like the idea of having an event day on December 15th.  That is just more publicity.  The media will start giving everyone an update hour by hour on how much Dr. Paul has raised.  I can just see the widgets now, on every single news channel, especially if we are on a bigger clip.  Ron Paul will rule.  The media want a good story.  The counters are addictive so let's hook the media.  I think the format of $100 per pledge will still work and is the best way to go.  

I believe that this single fundraising day has the potential to catapult Dr. Paul into the White House.  Because of the proximity of the Iowa Caucus and the January primaries, I cannot in good conscience hold back on any potential donation.  I have been spreading my donations out, but my money will not do as much good in January as it will December 16th.  So December 16th, I am "ALL IN".

I do have one suggestion.  Keep the $100 pledge counter, but add a second pledge counter for people that publicly want to pledge "ALL IN".  It could be $100.  It could be $2300, but it could keep the media guessing, if thousands of people pledged to go "ALL IN".  And it might even increase the contributions that day when people realize that on that single day, their contribution will have the most impact.  1000 pledges could possibly be over $2,000,000.  

Anyway, on December 16th, I will go "ALL IN" and I hope anyone else who can do so will.

----------


## Mark Rushmore

I'm no web-site designer but I had something of an idea regarding December 16th so I'm throwing it out there.  What if someone put up a site, something like www.freeforchristmas.com or whatever a good name may be.  This site would be in the style of a petition/pledge.  People could go and "pledge" or "request" that in lieu of a Christmas gift they would ask the gift-giver to instead make a donation to Ron Paul's campaign on December 16th.  After signing onto this list of pledgers, it could produce some short HTML memo-type form that they could then cut/paste into an e-mail to whoever they wish to e-mail their pledge to.  In this way the individual also controls what percentage of potential gift-givers remain to actually give them gifts .

As I see it this has a few distinct advantages.  First it has the ability to raise more money for the cause.  Second, it allows people to inform their friends and family about Ron Paul in a non-offensive or non-pushy way.  Third, it confirms to these same people who receive the pledge that the pledger is indeed quite serious, committed, and motivated.  Fourthly, it allows perfect overlap with the TeaParty07.  Since the Donations would be requested _on that same date_ it bolsters the results but does nothing to tarnish the "revolutionary edge" of the Tea Party theme.  To the contrary, it allows a whole new angle for others who might be turned off by a more "extremist" [not my phrase, but you know what I mean] angle.

Lastly, it allows for more media exposure, potentially more positive media exposure picking up on the "good-times" Christmas vibe.  Rather than have the media report on the 17th and then a one or two day decay, rather it would extend the story's natural decay to Christmas day itself.  God knows in the mind-numbing cable news coverage around Christmastime they'll be begging for some extra hook... why not give it to them?

PS. Of course the memo that goes out by email would link to the Ron Paul donation page, allowing anyone who took this offer up to poke around for themselves, in case that needed to be stated .

----------


## fez2008

> The first state is Iowa on January 3rd.  We have to do well in the first states in January in order to have a good showing on Super Tuesday, February 5th.  In order to win these early states, we have to raise more money and keep Ron Paul's name in the press.  TeaParty07.com is a fantastic way to do that.  I like the idea of having an event day on December 15th.  That is just more publicity.  The media will start giving everyone an update hour by hour on how much Dr. Paul has raised.  I can just see the widgets now, on every single news channel, especially if we are on a bigger clip.  Ron Paul will rule.  The media want a good story.  The counters are addictive so let's hook the media.  I think the format of $100 per pledge will still work and is the best way to go.  
> 
> I believe that this single fundraising day has the potential to catapult Dr. Paul into the White House.  Because of the proximity of the Iowa Caucus and the January primaries, I cannot in good conscience hold back on any potential donation.  I have been spreading my donations out, but my money will not do as much good in January as it will December 16th.  So December 16th, I am "ALL IN".
> 
> I do have one suggestion.  Keep the $100 pledge counter, but add a second pledge counter for people that publicly want to pledge "ALL IN".  It could be $100.  It could be $2300, but it could keep the media guessing, if thousands of people pledged to go "ALL IN".  And it might even increase the contributions that day when people realize that on that single day, their contribution will have the most impact.  1000 pledges could possibly be over $2,000,000.  
> 
> Anyway, on December 16th, I will go "ALL IN" and I hope anyone else who can do so will.


Very good idea(s)!

----------


## westmich4paul

How about Tee-TimeW/RonPaul.com. ?

----------


## Energy

> I do have one suggestion.  Keep the $100 pledge counter, but add a second pledge counter for people that publicly want to pledge "ALL IN".  It could be $100.  It could be $2300, but it could keep the media guessing, if thousands of people pledged to go "ALL IN".  And it might even increase the contributions that day when people realize that on that single day, *their contribution will have the most impact*.  1000 pledges could possibly be over $2,000,000.  
> 
> Anyway, on December 16th, I will go "ALL IN" and I hope anyone else who can do so will.


Fantastic suggestion!

And when people see the rising count of pledgers, it motivates others to join in. It's called "social proof." They'll say to themselves, "All these people are going ALL IN, it's NOW or NEVER and I don't want to miss out on a chance of a LIFETIME to ensure Ron gets into the White House!"

.

----------


## American

Whats the hold up with the web site?

I want to start spreading this around.......=\

or is that it, it says its not live yet, wassssssup'?

----------


## Shaun

The "ALL IN" idea on the widget counter by "Joe Knows" is a tremendous idea. Really good, he's right, the media could put it on some of their shows as the numbers go up...adding the "ALL IN" option puts a type of "Deal or No Deal" kind of flavour to the whole thing. Some mystery, will they make the 10m? Or not? How's it going now...that kind of thing..
Yes, support Joe Knows idea.
Very, very smart guys..

----------


## EricRAlbrecht

Who owns the teaparty07.com domain and why isnt the site operational yet???

----------


## Mckarnin

> Who owns the teaparty07.com domain and why isnt the site operational yet???


Hey, I'm a new member too and very excited about the 16th but the people who are putting the site up are, to the best of my knowledge, doing it on their own time and for free.  Let's have some patience. I'm sure they want it up quickly too. :-)

----------


## American

I would make it live, move the top left links to the bottom and work on it as you see fit, but get it going. 

my 2 cents.

----------


## mfoley1

heres an alternative mock site I came up with this evening , i was fairly bored.  cant say im crazy about the one that was up on teaparty07.com, but hey whatever works. Just let me know I'd be glad to pitch in if there is help needed as far as graphics and web layout goes.

----------


## truthspeaker

Here are two pictures I made in honor of the Tea Party:

#1--http://stmarytx.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=41388598&l=3efa5&id=7952925

#2--http://stmarytx.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=41389742&l=0f0fa&id=7952925


What do you all think?

VOTE Officially posted on the Works/Art Thread. If you want to use them PLEASE read that thread FIRST.

----------


## jmhelms

You guys are pumping out some great dialogue and ideas. I am tracking the conversations and trying to align strategy with the Facebook group. One question I had was: Do you know if anyone has brought Marketing Research into the equation? For instance, Ron Paul supporters come from many different backgrounds. Each segment of the total population who could potentially be supporters have different messages that will appeal to them. For instance the Conservative Christian's are may be more interested in abortion, Anarchist might like that picture posted above and a different message...do you know of anyone currently working on this analysis? If so I would love to link up with them and chip in.

Join the Ron Paul Facebook Revolution, "Tea Party 07"

----------


## Flirple

> 


I like that.

----------


## jmhelms

I am not taking the credit for that image...It was submitted to me by a Facebook member, I wish I could do that.

----------


## jake

adding my thumbs up for the "ALL IN" option  that will create lots of excitement!

----------


## 82ndVET4RP

"No taxation through inflation"

----------


## thomaspaine23

Might I suggest you call it the Boston FREE party ????

----------


## literatim

> heres an alternative mock site I came up with this evening , i was fairly bored.  cant say im crazy about the one that was up on teaparty07.com, but hey whatever works. Just let me know I'd be glad to pitch in if there is help needed as far as graphics and web layout goes.


There's no pledge $100 on it which should be prominent.

----------


## mfoley1

> There's no pledge $100 on it which should be prominent.


I actually just pulled the text that was off of teaparty07.com, but yeah I agree the $100 should be prominent and can easily be added....unfortunately I have no idea who to get in touch with as far as the website goes. PM me if you like the design and would like to use it. I've got it in html format and the only thing that really needs worked on is the counter and form fields, other than that theres not much else to it.

----------


## Mckarnin



----------


## kern802

> "No taxation through inflation"


I think this is a great slogan.

----------


## LFOD

> "No taxation through inflation"


That's the one.

----------


## rebelforacause

Wow History In The Making

----------


## LFOD

> Wow History In The Making


Wow is right.  They're watching us now - this is great political theater.  Wait until we fly a helicopter over the rally and drop fake dollars out as a tribute to "Helicopter Ben" LOL (okay I've clearly been reading too many dollarcollapse.com columns)

----------


## Shaun

Wolf Blitzer and CNN just promoted the Dec 16th event. They also confirmed that they are now visiting this forum. The teaparty07.com site was show as a screen shot. 
Dec 16th is now out there. A lot of people are waiting and aware..

TREVORRRRR.........

What's happening?

----------


## KewlRonduderules

> Wolf Blitzer and CNN just promoted the Dec 16th event. They also confirmed that they are now visiting this forum. The teaparty07.com site was show as a screen shot. 
> Dec 16th is now out there. A lot of people are waiting and aware..
> 
> TREVORRRRR.........
> 
> What's happening?



Hey Blitz!

S'up, G?

----------


## Richie

The tea party website hasn't worked for me for two days.  What's going on?

----------


## stalcottsmith

I just signed up at teaparty07.org -- Is that the same thing or did I just hand my email to some saboteur?

----------


## DJ RP

whoever owns teaparty07 needs to get a smart site up ASAP, if they dont' have the time they need to pass the domain onto somebody who does, thsi is important.

I like the new layout the poster before posted, but it needs two buttons one to pledge $100 and one to go "ALL IN" (probably the greatest idea I've ever heard!)

----------


## Mark Rushmore

http://www.usadaily.com/article.cfm?articleID=156055

The TeaParty site gets linked and the link is dead, that's somewhat tragic.

----------


## llamabread

The All In idea is a must.  Just $100 and All In as options is what I would do.

----------


## johnnyl

A whois query (below) shows that an update to the domain info was done yesterday.  I'm guessing the domain change is still propagating.  I imagine it will be available tomorrow...  Someone correct me if I'm wrong please...

Thanks,

Johnny
------------------

Queried whois.internic.net with "dom teaparty07.com"...
Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

   Domain Name: TEAPARTY07.COM
   Registrar: MELBOURNE IT, LTD. D/B/A INTERNET NAMES WORLDWIDE
   Whois Server: whois.melbourneit.com
   Referral URL: http://www.melbourneit.com
   Name Server: NS29.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
   Name Server: NS30.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
   Status: clientTransferProhibited
   Updated Date: 07-nov-2007
   Creation Date: 24-oct-2007
   Expiration Date: 24-oct-2008

----------


## IKaNeI

Another mention:
http://www.boston.com/news/politics/...upporters.html

----------


## aknappjr

We need to be out spreading the word on Monday and Tuesday doing events and talking to people - continue the news story for several days after Sunday.  I

----------


## AlexK

It would help if we actually had a working website to direct people to...

----------


## devil21

Jeezy Kreezy!  Get that teaparty07 site going!  If you can't handle it then pass it off to Trevor.  Do *something*.

----------


## Midnight77

The site is now up and running!  Let's get people signed up.

----------


## Thunderbolt

Agreed.  That is the first priority.  We cannot do a thing until that website is up.  We have tons of marketing planned.  Every second loses us a chance to hit a new person!  Please, I beg you, turn this over to someone who knows how to do this!  I just tried to go to that page and nothing happened at all!

----------


## Ozwest

> The site is now up and running!  Let's get people signed up.


Not working in Oz-land or most of America judging by the posts I've read.

----------


## freedom_junkie

BUMP:

cache of site from google:

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache...gl=us&ie=UTF-8

----------


## freedom_junkie

still not up in NY. Who's working on this, maybe I can lend my graphic design abilities????? HTML is ver easy for me and I have a Guru Java guy I can call.

<---------Offering Expertise

re247@optonline.net

----------


## johnnyl

site is not up for me yet.  It's probably working for some but not others.  That's how domain nameserver changes work as the propagate across the internet.  The site should be up for everyone by the end of today.  If it isn't working by the time I get home later this afternoon, then I start wondering what the heck is going on...

----------


## Richie

It isn't working for me yet (Maryland), but I'll try again later.

----------


## GHoeberX

> Jeezy Kreezy!  Get that teaparty07 site going!  If you can't handle it then pass it off to Trevor.  Do *something*.


It's already in Trevor's hands...

nathanielyao and swordsofsavannah (=Trevor) are working on it

----------


## jmhelms

The troops are pawing at the hoof

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> The troops are pawing at the hoof


HOLD!

----------


## qwerty

> HOLD!


Why ?

Put the VIDEO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG_OwTthS-E with the promotion and be sure that they know the DATE!

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> Why ?


So I could say this now.....


Charge!!

----------


## qwerty

> So I could say this now.....
> 
> 
> Charge!!

----------


## IKaNeI

The videos on the website being displayed could be better. I for one hope the owners rethink and just have one video displayed.

My suggestion on a possible substitute:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKC6RjLajdg

----------


## jmhelms

This is a great video for Ron Paul, It's my favorite even over the one posted above.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=J-3M2D3V94M

----------


## Shaun

Best video I have seen, fantastic job.
FIVE STARS.
Really, really moving.
Send to Cafferty and all media outlets.
Let's move, move, move..

----------


## wisconsinite

> The videos on the website being displayed could be better. I for one hope the owners rethink and just have one video displayed.
> 
> My suggestion on a possible substitute:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKC6RjLajdg




Sorry, but I get annoyed reading the text in this video.

----------


## V4Vendetta

> This is a great video for Ron Paul, It's my favorite even over the one posted above.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=J-3M2D3V94M


YES that is by far the best video

----------


## wfd40

> YES that is by far the best video


Jesus christ was that awesome!!!

Who made that??

http://youtube.com/watch?v=J-3M2D3V94M

----------


## AlexK

How about adding a DIGG button to the page?

----------


## jake

STILL can't get to the site.. whats up guys?

----------


## AlexK

> STILL can't get to the site.. whats up guys?


The site is definitely up.  Refresh a few times.

----------


## InTheoryTV

Check out this video for the Tea Party:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN3aaKSgMZk

----------


## Henry

> Jesus christ was that awesome!!!
> 
> Who made that??
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=J-3M2D3V94M


I couldn't agree more. The music is fantastic!

----------


## tsetsefly

guys, something to keep in mind, now that this will be more publicized we might get some neocon trolls signing up to not donate, just something too keep in mind if we get a very high number of registrants...

----------


## Henry

> guys, something to keep in mind, now that this will be more publicized we might get some neocon trolls signing up to not donate, just something too keep in mind if we get a very high number of registrants...


Excellent point! The November 11th  bomb could be the litmus test.

----------


## Tyler19

Site is still down for me. 
Im in michigan on Comcast

----------


## walt

this should NOT be stickied above the ballot initiatives. get your f**king priorities straight.

----------


## Tyler19

> this should NOT be stickied above the ballot initiatives. get your f**king priorities straight.


Did you know the stickies move to the top when someone post in them?

----------


## rebelforacause

on the site. ( or mention anything about the fed. Accountability of where taxes go or taxation w/o representation might be better
because

The central banks are far  too powerful and can and likely will stop this movement. ( or worse)

I just wouldn't cross the line

----------


## lurker

Hello,

The TeaParty07.com site was slightly changed a few hours ago, but now it doesn't look right in Firefox or Opera - the text on the parchment is too much to the right, so the right side of the text is hidden by the black background. Internet Explorer is fine.

----------


## Alabama Supporter

If you don't like the "inflation tax" as the reason for our rebellion on the 16th, please vote NO in this poll http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=34716

I personally think we should appeal to winning issues such as income taxation or the Iraq War.  The voting masses don't care about the "inflation tax" and this is how CNN will report the day when it comes.  

"Ron Paul fans rebel against inflation tax" rather than "Ron Paul fans rebel against income tax and Iraq war"

----------


## ross11988

> Hello,
> 
> The TeaParty07.com site was slightly changed a few hours ago, but now it doesn't look right in Firefox or Opera - the text on the parchment is too much to the right, so the right side of the text is hidden by the black background. Internet Explorer is fine.


yea. having the same problem

----------


## lurker

It's OK now, the page has been fixed.

----------


## Thunderbolt

Ok, now that we have it all ironed out - how do we promote this thing?  I say we all do nothing but work on getting out the word to every Ron Paul supporter on any bloody website there is.

I heard Myspace is totally taken care of?  Is that true?  Who needs help for what?  Someone write a message, tell me where and how to send it and let's all get going!  Ok?  

I don't know how to send messages to facebook and the others.  Give me marching orders.  Let's get other volunteers.  We have a month to make history.

Send letters to the editor.  Write articles.  Someone please organize a dozen things for us all to do.  PM me with instructions.

Plus, I am sure there are a lot more Myspace names now so let's make sure we catch all of them.  And the Meetup groups.  Has anyone found a way to contact them all yet or do we have to do that thing where we all can only send out 25 messages per month so we need 50 plus accounts?  If so, I will create ten accounts and hit the first 250 group leaders.  If that is what you want me to do.  Someone say the word.  We need someone to organize it or we will be stepping all over each other's toes.

----------


## Thunderbolt

Who the hell is RonPaulLiberty?  I just this second got an email sending me to the wrong website and to a buried Digg story.  Whoever the hell you are, stop it.  It looks like spam and you are freaking people out!  The buried digg story says this is a scam.

----------


## rebelforacause

Talk about what people can understand

1.) income tax ( tax spending accountability)
2.) defending the constitution and our liberty

----------


## traviskicks

> "Ron Paul fans rebel against inflation tax" rather than "Ron Paul fans rebel against income tax and Iraq war"


I don't think the Iraq war is worthy of mention in this, as it doesn't have historical context to the Boston Tea Party. 

A tax, the income tax, is a hard concrete and popular position which will go over well with Republicans and is not as esoteric as the inflation tax. Even Republicans who despise Ron Paul on foriegn policy and such will say, 'well but I have to say I like his position on getting rid of the IRS'.

----------


## cac1963

If you google Boston Tea Party, a couple of items come up in the results that mention these fundraiser plans.

*Paul raises fund-raiser bar*
The "money bomb" detonated by Ron Paul's supporters this week was such a huge fund-raising success that his backers are already planning others, including one with a Boston connection.

The one on Tuesday raised $4.2 million in online contributions from nearly 37,000 people - a one-day record for a Republican presidential candidate - and resulted in the biggest explosion of publicity yet for Paul, a Texas congressman. It was timed with Guy Fawkes Day, which in England marks the anniversary of a failed plot in 1605 to blow up Parliament.

A donation day in the works will be tied to another historical event - the Boston Tea Party on Dec. 16, 1773.

Paul supporter websites are promoting a "Liber-tea brewing in America" event.

Paul is trying to raise $12 million this quarter so he can buy TV time and compete in the early voting states of Iowa and New Hampshire. By last night, he had brought in more than $7.7 million of that goal.

FOON RHEE
----

Other articles:

snip--/
They have something even bigger on the horizon, however. In 35 days, they're going to brew some tea and have a tea party. In celebration of the 234th anniversay of the Boston Tea Party, donors are lining up once again to make a big fundraising splash. Once again, the goal is 100,000 donors each giving $100 for a total of $10,000,000 in one-day donations. Once again, the campaign is off to a rousing start. With 35 days to go, they already have nearly 4,400 donors signed up, ready to participate as of early in the day on November 11th.

It remains to be seen whether they will be able to garner the 1,000 committed donors per day that the 5th of November drive acquired, but if they do, it will mean another massive cash drop into the Paul campaign coffers. That would probably give them close to $5 million in one day and would push the Paul campaign well past their 4th quarter goal of $12 million. It also means that we will be able to expect a lot more big drive days during the first month of 2008.
/--snip (Article link)

snip--/
In 35 days, in celebration of the 234th anniversay of the Boston Tea Party, Paul donors are lining up once again to make fundraising history.

Once again, the goal is 100,000 donors each giving $100 for a total of $10,000,000 in one-day donations.

With 35 days to go, they already have nearly 4,400 donors signed up, ready to participate as of early in the day on November 11th.

It remains to be seen whether they will be able to garner the 1,000 committed donors per day that the 5th of November drive acquired, but if they do, it will mean another massive cash drop into the Paul campaign coffers. 
/--snip (Article link)

snip--/
A donation day in the works will apparently be tied to another historical event -- the Boston Tea Party on Dec. 16, 1773, when patriots dumped tea into Boston Harbor to protest taxation without representation. Paul campaign spokeswoman Kerri Price said she had no official confirmation of the event because it is being organized entirely by volunteers.
/--snip (Article link)

snip--/
Pauls spokeswoman cant confirm that this is actually happening, since its being arranged by supporters and not the campaign itself, but it sounds like a great idea. What is more synonymous with the American Revolution than the Boston Tea Party?
/--snip (Article link)

----------


## Thunderbolt

Ok, so where do we send the messages and how do we stop RonPaulLiberty who is spamming all Ron Paul supporters?  His message is doing a lot of harm because it points to a digg story that says that teaparty07.org is a fake site and is designed to scam you out of your money.

Now, I KNOW that the .org site sends you to the .com site so they shouldn't be so scared, but they didn't know that at the time.  And if you hit that digg link this idiot is emailing everyone it says that he is a con artist and not to donate and it is making us all look terrible.  

How can we get that person to stop hurting the cause.  I know they didn't mean to, but it is a terrible email to send out to every supporter.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Costom printed tea bags...http://www.moonlightbusinessgifts.co...tedteabags.htm..about 12 cents each

Or Stickers to put on any enclosed t-bag or stamps like the ones used for stamping dollars to stamp T-bags

.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Costom printed tea bags...http://www.moonlightbusinessgifts.co...tedteabags.htm..about 12 cents each
> 
> Or Stickers to put on any enclosed t-bag or stamps like the ones used for stamping dollars to stamp T-bags
> 
> .


But the minimum order is 5000. Idk maybe meetup groups could split up an order, like my meetup group for this county could split an order with the meetup group in another county if they wanted some too I guess. 5000 just seems like a tremendous amount though.

----------


## ionlyknowy

> Awesome job everyone!  What a successful November!
> 
> -----
> This is for a money bomb idea by NinjaPirate for Dec 16, 2007, the 234th anniversary of the Boston Tea Party.
> 
> -----
> Status of TeaParty07.com:
> 
> www.TeaPary07.com is live!  Minor edits and changes will be done from time to time.
> ...





So clicked on this thread looking for a link to www.teaparty07.com and I found one... but it doesnt go to the correct website.

IT IS MISSING A "T" !!  

Somebody needs to change this... instead we are directing people to www.teapary07.com

----------


## pacelli

Teaparty07.com shows that 10,727 people have pledged, and 30,124 total visitors.  Not sure if the total visitor number is ip-logged only once, but we're nearly 89,000 people short of actual pledges.  How can we get more people to pledge?

----------


## mfoley1

> Teaparty07.com shows that 10,727 people have pledged, and 30,124 total visitors.  Not sure if the total visitor number is ip-logged only once, but we're nearly 89,000 people short of actual pledges.  How can we get more people to pledge?


keep spreading the word. when you think you've done enough, do more! remember there we're only 18'000+ that signed up before Nov 5th and ended up with around 37,000. Not everyone is going to sign up but as long as the word gets out thats all that matters.

----------


## jb4ronpaul

It is easy to get member of my meetup to join in on this.  However I am trying to spread the word out to general family and friends.  I know many of them are potential donors, even though they are not hard core ron paul supporters.  However it would be easier to get the general population to sign up on this if it was an overall tax revolt (income tax, deficit spending, and declining dollar) rather than just "inflation" tax.  the regular population does not get it.  I realize at this point people are going to do what they want, but some simple changes in wording in my opinion would help open this up to more people.  In my opinion the goal is to get the most people and the most money on this day, not to educate people.  The money raised can be used for educating people.

----------


## nist7

Remember to donate at the right time according to your time zone!

----------


## Mark37snj

I just wanted to be part of the most important thread in political history.

----------


## nist7

> I just wanted to be part of the most important thread in political history.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

bringin' it back.

----------


## Dripping Rain

wheres nathanielyao now? Im sure today hes proud of what he started back in 2007

----------


## EndTheFed

He was from New York. His phone number is available..

Do a whois search on TeaParty07.com

----------


## son of liberty

We Created a Monster!!!! Does anyone have the first thread about the tea party? Can't find it but I remember it being maybe the night of Nov. 5th, who was the first to propose TEA?

----------


## CGeoffrion

Awesome re-reading this. I love you guys.

----------


## StateofTrance

Amazing Amazing Amazing - Wolf Blitzer

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

I remember being so excited for this bomb to drop

----------


## Elwar

Again in 2010 and 2011...


http://www.TheRonPaulTeaParty.com

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I say we rally on December 15th and donate on December 16th.


YouTube - Ron Paul December 16th Money Bomb [12/16/07 TeaParty07.com]


and Ron Paul announces his run for Prez!!!!

dam I'd be sooo pumped !!!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

YouTube - Ron Paul: Tea Party 07

Ron Paul TeaParty 07

Beck & Palin got nothing...

----------


## fatjohn

> I just wanted to be part of the most important thread in political history.


good idea

----------


## parke

Lets take our damn tea party back dec 16th 2011

----------


## parke

I love you folks.. promise.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Lets take our damn tea party back dec 16th 2011


Lets take our damn tea party back dec 16th 2011

----------


## groverblue

I loved this time.  I still have that page from the paper.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wonder where all these folks are today?

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Wallowing in the complete failure that was the tea party?

----------


## devil21

> Wallowing in the complete failure that was the tea party?


I think they're still around, maybe just waiting for the right time.  I don't think the Tea Party was a failure.  Politicians still claim the mantle and Dems still refer to it derisively.  It's not a failure.  It's part of history.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Wonder where all these folks are today?


my guess is they fired a few shots then ran and hid, while the true patriots and warriors are still fighting on like 300 Spartans.

----------

